# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  فوری فوری : بالاخر برای کنکور 99 حق انتخاب داده شد :)

## saj8jad

*غیررسمی : برای کنکور سراسری 99 به داوطلبان حق انتخاب دفترچه سوالات بالاخره داده شد
دقایقی قبل جناب ساداتی نژاد عضو ناظر مجلس در شورای سنجش در دایرکت پاسخ دادند که موضوع حق انتخاب در جلسه امروز شورای سنجش بررسی شده و شورا با این موضوع موافقت کرده است و ظرف امروز فردا سازمان سنجش اطلاعیه ای در این زمینه منتشر خواهد کرد
اینم خبر توپ و خوشحال کننده من، گفته بودم که حق انتخاب رو با چنگ و دندون هم که شده باشم خواهیم گرفت 
بالاخره حق به حق دار رسید ، نوش جان صاحباش! 

پ.ن : تاثیر مثبت هم به شرح ایضا

*

----------


## Baloot

همیشه خوش خبر باشی
تاثیر مثبت هم بشه من دیگه خیالم کامل راحت بشه ....

----------


## saj8jad

کجایی؟ دقیقا کجایی؟!  :Yahoo (4):  
@sara_j

----------


## mmr

فکر کنم از خوشحالی سکته کرده !  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  . دمت گرم که زود خبرو گذاشتی 


> کجایی؟ دقیقا کجایی؟!  
> @sara_j

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

تبریک میگم )

----------


## saj8jad

خوشحالم که با همه مخالفت ها و سنگ اندازی ها و هجمه هایی که راه انداختن موفق شدیم  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## sina_u

چه عجب یه خبر خوب اومد بیرون.(اگه بعدش امریکا به ایران حمله نکنه)

یه  خسته نباشید هم به بچه هایی که از جون و دل  تلاش کردن (سجاد و میثم و سارا و ...)
امیدوارم هر چه سریعتر سنجش خبرو اعلام کنه تا بریم برای خوندن کتابهای نظام جدید.

----------


## sina_hp

*هیچ چیز صد در صد نیست خوشحال نباشید*

----------


## saj8jad

خوشحال باشید و سر از پا نشناسید و خلاصه ذوق مرگ بشید!  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (20): 
امروز خود دکتر خدایی در جلسه شورا بوده و موافق صد در صدی حق انتخاب بوده و سایر اعضای هیچ مخالفتی با موضوع حق انتخاب نکردند و جملگی متفق الرای بودند
منتهی چون تعداد اعضا در حد نصاب نبوده حالت قانونی نگرفته به خودش ولی شنبه هفته آینده مطمئن باشید خبر رسمی حق انتخاب رو سازمان سنجش منتشر خواهد کرد، شک نداشته باشید

----------


## parsa01

اقا کتاب نظام جدید خواستید من هستما :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (11):  والا اگه قبول شدم بعضیاشونو رایگان میذارم انجمن واسه بچه های نظام قدیم که نیاز دارن

----------


## wonshower

حالا به نظرتون جدید بدیم؟می ارزه؟

----------


## amureza

امیدوارم خبر رسمیش بیاد تا خیال دوستان صد درصد راحت بشه

----------


## alikeshavarz466

یعنی کلا نظام قدیمو بردارن برای سال آینده؟ شاید کسی بخواد نظام قدیم شرکت کنه.

----------


## faezeh_r

درمورد تراز مشترک چیزی نگفتن؟

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad



خوشحال باشید و سر از پا نشناسید و خلاصه ذوق مرگ بشید! 
امروز خود دکتر خدایی در جلسه شورا بوده و موافق صد در صدی حق انتخاب بوده و سایر اعضای هیچ مخالفتی با موضوع حق انتخاب نکردند و جملگی متفق الرای بودند
منتهی چون تعداد اعضا در حد نصاب نبوده حالت قانونی نگرفته به خودش ولی شنبه هفته آینده مطمئن باشید خبر رسمی حق انتخاب رو سازمان سنجش منتشر خواهد کرد، شک نداشته باشید


خبر خیلی خوبیه مخصوصا برای کسایی که پیگیرش بودن
ولی انصافا ریسکش زیاده برای نظام قدیم ها
جدای از هزینه و زمان مورد نیاز برای هماهنگی با کتاب های نظام جدید
فکر کن یهو سال دیگه سنجش حال کنه نظام قدیم رو راحت بده و سوالای نظام جدید رو بپیچونه  !!*

----------


## amureza

> یعنی کلا نظام قدیمو بردارن برای سال آینده؟ شاید کسی بخواد نظام قدیم شرکت کنه.


من نمیدونم چطوری میخونید تیتر رو که این برداشت رو میکنید

----------


## amureza

> *
> خبر خیلی خوبیه مخصوصا برای کسایی که پیگیرش بودن
> ولی انصافا ریسکش زیاده برای نظام قدیم ها
> جدای از هزینه و زمان مورد نیاز برای هماهنگی با کتاب های نظام جدید
> فکر کن یهو سال دیگه سنجش حال کنه نظام قدیم رو راحت بده و سوالای نظام جدید رو بپیچونه  !!*


این احتمال خیلی پایینه

----------


## saj8jad

> یعنی کلا نظام قدیمو بردارن برای سال آینده؟ شاید کسی بخواد نظام قدیم شرکت کنه.


درود
نه عزیز جان
سال 99 دو تا کنکور نظام قدیم و جدید برگزار میشه
نظام قدیم ها حق انتخاب دارن که نظام قدیم کنکور شرکت کنند یا نظام جدید، انتخابی هستش که خودشون انتخاب کنند

----------


## ifmvi

*تاثیر معدل برای نظام جدید چطور هست ؟*

----------


## omidfairy

دوستان کسی میدونه چه قدر احتمال داره سال آینده تاثیر معدل مثبت باقی بمونه؟

----------


## alikeshavarz466

> من نمیدونم چطوری میخونید تیتر رو که این برداشت رو میکنید


ای داد بیداد الان تیتر رو دقیق تر خوندم فهمیدم اشتباه کردم ببخشید شما

----------


## saj8jad

> *تاثیر معدل برای نظام جدید چطور هست ؟*


اونم مثبت میشه نگران نباشید
مثبت نکردن، مثبتش میکنیم

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> خبر خیلی خوبیه مخصوصا برای کسایی که پیگیرش بودن
> ولی انصافا ریسکش زیاده برای نظام قدیم ها
> جدای از هزینه و زمان مورد نیاز برای هماهنگی با کتاب های نظام جدید
> فکر کن یهو سال دیگه سنجش حال کنه نظام قدیم رو راحت بده و سوالای نظام جدید رو بپیچونه  !!*


سلام عزیز دل، چطوری؟
بله همینطوره واقعا حق کسایی بود که طبق مصوبه شهریور نظام جدید خونده بودن
بله طبیعتا کسی که میره نظام جدید بخونه باید همه فاکتورها و پارامترهاش رو مد نظر داشته باشه و عقلانی تصمیم بگیره و نه هیجانی
از سنجش هیچ چیز بعید نیست، هر سال یکی رو قربانی میکنه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> اونم مثبت میشه نگران نباشید
> مثبت نکردن، مثبتش میکنیم


استارتر عزیز ممکنه یه تاپیک جامع و کامل در مورد مباحث مشترک و تفاوت دروس جدید و قدیم بذاری لطفا

----------


## saj8jad

> استارتر عزیز ممکنه یه تاپیک جامع و کامل در مورد مباحث مشترک و تفاوت دروس جئیئ و قدیم بذاری لطفا


درود، متاسفانه از توان من خارجه عزیز
چون باید برای هر درس یکی یکی مباحث قدیم و جدید رو دقیق و موشکافانه بررسی بشه و مطالب و مباحث مشترک و غیرمشترک مشخص بشه

----------


## MeGa-Mind

> *
> خبر خیلی خوبیه مخصوصا برای کسایی که پیگیرش بودن
> ولی انصافا ریسکش زیاده برای نظام قدیم ها
> جدای از هزینه و زمان مورد نیاز برای هماهنگی با کتاب های نظام جدید
> فکر کن یهو سال دیگه سنجش حال کنه نظام قدیم رو راحت بده و سوالای نظام جدید رو بپیچونه  !!*


اتفاقا من هم به این موضوع فکر میکنم.. واز اینها اصلا بعید نیست

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


غیررسمی : برای کنکور سراسری 99 به داوطلبان حق انتخاب دفترچه سوالات بالاخره داده شد
دقایقی قبل جناب ساداتی نژاد عضو ناظر مجلس در شورای سنجش در دایرکت پاسخ دادند که موضوع حق انتخاب در جلسه امروز شورای سنجش بررسی شده و شورا با این موضوع موافقت کرده است و ظرف امروز فردا سازمان سنجش اطلاعیه ای در این زمینه منتشر خواهد کرد
اینم خبر توپ و خوشحال کننده من، گفته بودم که حق انتخاب رو با چنگ و دندون هم که شده باشم خواهیم گرفت 
بالاخره حق به حق دار رسید ، نوش جان صاحباش! 

پ.ن : تاثیر مثبت هم به شرح ایضا




سلام سجاد 
خبر اول که اگه خدایی ناکرده بمونم خودم نظام قدیم امتحان میدم چون فول هستم دروس رو 
ولی خبر دوم ایا حرفی درستی پیرامون تاثیر مثبت زده شد یا نه!!*

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

واقعا نمیشه نسنجیده تصمیم گرفت چند فاکتور رو باید در نظر گرفت اول اینکه با کلی تحقیق منابع قدیم رو تهیه کردیم مجدد باید علاوه بر هزینه زمانی رو صرف انتخاب و تهیه منابع کنیم از طرفی حتی اگه تغییرات کم هم باشه زمان میبره عادت کنیم به مباحث جدید که عملا تابستون صرف این موضوع میشه از طرفی اگه استقبال از جذیذ زیاد باشه سنجش برای تفکیک مجبوره سختر سوال بده 99از طرفی ممکنه موقع مطالعه مدام ذهنمون به اطلاعات گذشته رجوع کنه و اشفتگی ایجاد کنه این مواردیه که به ذهنم رسیده لطفا دوستانی که میخوان جدید انتخاب کنن با دلیل نظراتشونو بگن تا درست انتخاب کنیم

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> درود، متاسفانه از توان من خارجه عزیز
> چون باید برای هر درس یکی یکی مباحث قدیم و جدید رو دقیق و موشکافانه بررسی بشه و مطالب و مباحث مشترک و غیرمشترک مشخص بشه


امکانش نیست تاپیکو جوری بزنی که هر کس اطلاعی داره به اشتراک بذاره و کم کم کامل بشه

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> سلام سجاد 
> خبر اول که اگه خدایی ناکرده بمونم خودم نظام قدیم امتحان میدم چون فول هستم دروس رو 
> ولی خبر دوم ایا حرفی درستی پیرامون تاثیر مثبت زده شد یا نه!!*


سلام عزیز
خیلیم عالی پس همون قدیم کنکور بدی بهتره برات
به احتمال زیاد تاثیر مثبت میشه، نگران نباشید

----------


## saj8jad

> امکانش نیست تاپیکو جوری بزنی که هر کس اطلاعی داره به اشتراک بذاره و کم کم کامل بشه


میتونید خودتون تاپیکش رو بزنین هر کسی هم که اطلاع داشت مطمئنن مطالب مشترک رو داخل تاپیک خواهد گذاشت

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> میتونید خودتون تاپیکش رو بزنین هر کسی هم که اطلاع داشت مطمئنن مطالب مشترک رو داخل تاپیک خواهد گذاشت


باشه ممنون

----------


## arshaa

یه فکریم به حال کنکوریای امسال بکنید

----------


## saj8jad

> واقعا نمیشه نسنجیده تصمیم گرفت چند فاکتور رو باید در نظر گرفت اول اینکه با کلی تحقیق منابع قدیم رو تهیه کردیم مجدد باید علاوه بر هزینه زمانی رو صرف انتخاب و تهیه منابع کنیم از طرفی حتی اگه تغییرات کم هم باشه زمان میبره عادت کنیم به مباحث جدید که عملا تابستون صرف این موضوع میشه از طرفی اگه استقبال از جذیذ زیاد باشه سنجش برای تفکیک مجبوره سختر سوال بده 99از طرفی ممکنه موقع مطالعه مدام ذهنمون به اطلاعات گذشته رجوع کنه و اشفتگی ایجاد کنه این مواردیه که به ذهنم رسیده لطفا دوستانی که میخوان جدید انتخاب کنن با دلیل نظراتشونو بگن تا درست انتخاب کنیم


شدیدا موافقم
نظام قدیمی های عزیز هیجانی و احساسی تصمیم نگیرید که پس فردا پشیمان نشید
خیلی با دقت و حوصله همه موارد رو مد نظر داشته باشید و بعد تصمیم گیری کنید
*این موضوع حق انتخاب بیشتر برای کسانی بود که از شهریور 97 طبق مصوبه سنجش شروع کردن منابع نظام جدید رو به خوندن
*

----------


## sina_hp

*تا اعلام رسمی نشده و روی سایت سنجش نرفته نمیشه باور کرد که حق انتخاب دادن به حرف های افراد ديگه گوش نکنید*

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amureza


این احتمال خیلی پایینه


هیچی ازین سازمان سنجش بعید نیست






 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


سلام عزیز دل، چطوری؟
بله همینطوره واقعا حق کسایی بود که طبق مصوبه شهریور نظام جدید خونده بودن
بله طبیعتا کسی که میره نظام جدید بخونه باید همه فاکتورها و پارامترهاش رو مد نظر داشته باشه و عقلانی تصمیم بگیره و نه هیجانی
از سنجش هیچ چیز بعید نیست، هر سال یکی رو قربانی میکنه 




سلام رفیق , تصدقتو  
دقیقا همینه 
 کسی بخواد تغییر نظام بده باید یه دو دوتا چهارتای اساسی بکنه با خودش
*

----------


## sina_hp

*موضوعی که الان مهم تر از حق انتخاب هست موضوع مثبت شدن معادله در کنکور 99*

----------


## lamirhoseinl

> *تا اعلام رسمی نشده و روی سایت سنجش نرفته نمیشه باور کرد که حق انتخاب دادن به حرف های افراد ديگه گوش نکنید*


حالا چرا گریه میکنی؟ حال و روز تو بعد این پست حال ملکه ایه که دوتا نفتکش ازش کِش رفتن :Yahoo (65):

----------


## sina_u

> شدیدا موافقم
> نظام قدیمی های عزیز هیجانی و احساسی تصمیم نگیرید که پس فردا پشیمان نشید
> خیلی با دقت و حوصله همه موارد رو مد نظر داشته باشید و بعد تصمیم گیری کنید
> *این موضوع حق انتخاب بیشتر برای کسانی بود که از شهریور 97 طبق مصوبه سنجش شروع کردن منابع نظام جدید رو به خوندن
> *


البته باید جمله اینطور تصحیح بشه.

*عدالت حق کسانی هست که بیشتر برای بدست آوردنش تلاش میکنن. 
و حق نظاره گر ها فقط تن دادن به تقدیر.
*

----------


## saj8jad

> البته باید جمله اینطور تصحیح بشه.
> 
> *عدالت حق کسانی هست که بیشتر برا بدست آوردنش تلاش میکنن. 
> و حق نظاره گر ها فقط تن دادن به تقدیر.
> *


عزیز متاسفانه تعداد کثیری به وادادگی و بی تفاوتی و بی خیالی و ظلم پذیری عادت کردن کاریشون نمیشه کرد
اینا فقط نظاره گر هستند تا از صدقه سری تلاش و همت دیگران منافع شون تامین بشه و منتفع بشند

----------


## Sina98

یه ذره عادت به کتاب های نظام جدید سخته...ما میخوایم بریم کنکور نظام جدید بدیم چون ساده تره نسبت به قدیم و همچنین تو کنکور امسال طراح به طرف نظام جدیدیا غش کرد...
ولی هیچی از این سنجش بعید نیست... یهو میبینی تو 99 سوپرایز میکنه همه رو...

----------


## mohammad1397

چند روز قبل نتایج اولیه سنجش اولین امتیاز داد دومین امتیاز هم بزودی میده تا اعتراض  به نتایج و شاهکار سنجش تا حد ممکن کمرنگ کنه شیوه ترازدهی هم خیلی بعیده عوض بشه

----------


## hamed70t

یعنی اینقد نظام جدید با نظام قدیم فرق داره؟ منکه همین درسای نظام قدیمو میخونم هم روش تسلط دارم هم منابعم تکمیله ، یکی منطقی بگه چرا نظام جدید خوبه ؟

----------


## saj8jad

> نترسین از کتاب های نظام جدید.
> مطالب پایه همونه.
> چیزهایی هم که اضافه شده خیلی هاش بسیار ساده هست و بسیار کم حجم. و مطالب سنگین حذف شده.
> کلا به سمت کم حجم تر شدن مطالب پیش رفته و سعی کرده مطالب کمتریو پوشش بده ولی مطلبو درست بگه و خیلی از ابهامات کتاب های نظام قدیمو رفع کرده.
> کتابها برای نظام قدیمی ها خیلی ساده و روون هست و از بکار بردن قید های زیاد و تعریف های سخت اجتناب کرده.


جدای از همه موضوعات
به نظر من یک داوطلب نظام قدیم باید همه پارامترها رو مد نظر داشته باشه بعدش تصمیم گیری کنه که جدید کنکور بده یا همون قدیم خودش
نباید احساسی تصمیم گرفت
به نظر من کسانی که نظام قدیم کامل مسلط هستند همون نظام قدیم کنکور بدن بیشتر به نفعشونه
نظام جدید حجمش به نسبت کم شد ولی دنگ و فنگ های خاص خودش رو هم داره و نباید احساسی و هیجانی با موضوع برخورد کرد
*منطقی تصمیم بگیرید و عقلانی عمل کنید*

----------


## Nima_lovee

سلام بچه ها
نظر بنده در مورد اینکه میخواید کدوم رو انتخاب کنید اجازه بدید تا جواب کنکور امسال بیاد. اگه در حق نظام قدیم ها ظلم شد( که احتمالش کمتر از یک درصد دیگه مملکت اینقدم بی صاحاب نیست . سنجش قطعا از قبل فکر این دو نظامه بودن ها رو کرده و هممون قبول داریم که تو این چند سال مشکل عجیبی براش پیش نیومده و عدالت رو تا حدود زیادی برقرار کرده) در اینصورت بی شک برید نظام جدید امتحان بدید
اما اگر عدل صورت گرفت(که احتمالش خیلی زیاده) دو حالت وجود داره
برای کسانی که الان دو ساله دارن نظام قدیم امتحان میدن قطعا به نفعشونه که همون قدیم رو امتحان بدن . آقا شما تو این دو سال خیلییی ضعیف هم بوده باشید یکسری فصولی رو خوندید که اونارو خوندید و بدردتون میخوره مثل ویروس و قارچ و آغازیان خب قطعا تو مباحث غیرمشترک راحتتر میتونید پاسخ بدید به این سوالا . یا مثلا آینه و نور که مباحث ساده این و واقعا حیفه و بهتره قدیم امتحان بدید.
اما برای کسانی که بعد از چند سال میخوان کنکور بدن(مثل خیلی از کسانی که لیسانس گرفتن و میخوان کنکور بدن) بهترین کار اینه که نظام جدید بخونن چون خیلی زودتر میتونن درس های زیست و شیمی رو جمع کنن.

----------


## hamed70t

> یه نگاه به تفاوت زیست پیش بنداز.
> تو بقیه درسها هم کاهش حجم داریم.
> کسانی که میخوان کنکور سال بعد(99) انتخابی باشه


اصلا قانع کننده نبود حرفای اون تاپیک ؛ به نظرم بیشتر یه دل خوش کنکه واسه سرپوش گذاشتن رو اشتباها و کم کاری های خودمون ، که بگیم آی نظام جدید بود من رتبه برتر میشدم !!! نظرم شخصیه ولی اگه یکی واقعا هدفش درس خوندن باشه چه نظام جدید چه نظام قدیم میخونه و موفق میشه همین ، ارزشم نداره کلی پول منابع جدید بده

----------


## sina_u

> اصلا قانع کننده نبود حرفای اون تاپیک ؛ به نظرم بیشتر یه دل خوش کنکه واسه سرپوش گذاشتن رو اشتباها و کم کاری های خودمون ، که بگیم آی نظام جدید بود من رتبه برتر میشدم !!! نظرم شخصیه ولی اگه یکی واقعا هدفش درس خوندن باشه چه نظام جدید چه نظام قدیم میخونه و موفق میشه همین ، ارزشم نداره کلی پول منابع جدید بده


ok
منتظر جواب منطقی بقیه باش.

----------


## saj8jad

> اصلا قانع کننده نبود حرفای اون تاپیک ؛ به نظرم بیشتر یه دل خوش کنکه واسه سرپوش گذاشتن رو اشتباها و کم کاری های خودمون ، که بگیم آی نظام جدید بود من رتبه برتر میشدم !!! نظرم شخصیه ولی اگه یکی واقعا هدفش درس خوندن باشه چه نظام جدید چه نظام قدیم میخونه و موفق میشه همین ، ارزشم نداره کلی پول منابع جدید بده


درود
کسی که قدیم مسلطه همون قدیم کنکور بده بیشتر به نفعشه
شما چون میگی رو قدیم کامل تسلط داری به نظرم همون قدیم رو ادامه بدی بازدهی بیشتری برات داره

----------


## Sina98

> سلام بچه ها
> نظر بنده در مورد اینکه میخواید کدوم رو انتخاب کنید اجازه بدید تا جواب کنکور امسال بیاد. اگه در حق نظام قدیم ها ظلم شد( که احتمالش کمتر از یک درصد دیگه مملکت اینقدم بی صاحاب نیست . سنجش قطعا از قبل فکر این دو نظامه بودن ها رو کرده و هممون قبول داریم که تو این چند سال مشکل عجیبی براش پیش نیومده و عدالت رو تا حدود زیادی برقرار کرده) در اینصورت بی شک برید نظام جدید امتحان بدید
> اما اگر عدل صورت گرفت(که احتمالش خیلی زیاده) دو حالت وجود داره
> برای کسانی که الان دو ساله دارن نظام قدیم امتحان میدن قطعا به نفعشونه که همون قدیم رو امتحان بدن . آقا شما تو این دو سال خیلییی ضعیف هم بوده باشید یکسری فصولی رو خوندید که اونارو خوندید و بدردتون میخوره مثل ویروس و قارچ و آغازیان خب قطعا تو مباحث غیرمشترک راحتتر میتونید پاسخ بدید به این سوالا . یا مثلا آینه و نور که مباحث ساده این و واقعا حیفه و بهتره قدیم امتحان بدید.
> اما برای کسانی که بعد از چند سال میخوان کنکور بدن(مثل خیلی از کسانی که لیسانس گرفتن و میخوان کنکور بدن) بهترین کار اینه که نظام جدید بخونن چون خیلی زودتر میتونن درس های زیست و شیمی رو جمع کنن.


منم باهات موافقم...باید ببینیم نتایج امسال به چه شکل میشه..اون موقع تصمیم گیری منطقی تره

----------


## mohammad1397

> اصلا قانع کننده نبود حرفای اون تاپیک ؛ به نظرم بیشتر یه دل خوش کنکه واسه سرپوش گذاشتن رو اشتباها و کم کاری های خودمون ، که بگیم آی نظام جدید بود من رتبه برتر میشدم !!! نظرم شخصیه ولی اگه یکی واقعا هدفش درس خوندن باشه چه نظام جدید چه نظام قدیم میخونه و موفق میشه همین ، ارزشم نداره کلی پول منابع جدید بده


نهایت چند هزار نفر برن سمت نظام جدید خیلی ها اگه بخوان برن هم نمیتونن اون چند هزار نفر هم اکثرا لیسانس به بالان یا سرباز یا ... با دادن حق انتخاب سطح کنکور نظام جدید سال اینده احتمالا بالاتر ببرن ...اون سبطی گفت  بزودی نحوه ترازدهی سنجش شفاف سازی میکنه ولی بعیده چیزی غیر از اطلاعیه باشه

----------


## hamed70t

> درود
> کسی که قدیم مسلطه همون قدیم کنکور بده بیشتر به نفعشه
> شما چون میگی رو قدیم کامل تسلط داری به نظرم همون قدیم رو ادامه بدی بازدهی بیشتری برات داره


سجاد جان دقیقا شده مثل همون تاپیک های تاثیر معدل پارسال و پیارسال که بچه ها استرس میکشیدن #درس نمیخوندن تا ببینن تاثیر معدل چی میشه آخرشم مثبت میشد اینا درس نخونده بودن هیچی به هیچی میشد کنکورشون

----------


## saj8jad

> سجاد جان دقیقا شده مثل همون تاپیک های تاثیر معدل پارسال و پیارسال که بچه ها استرس میکشیدن #درس نمیخوندن تا ببینن تاثیر معدل چی میشه آخرشم مثبت میشد اینا درس نخونده بودن هیچی به هیچی میشد کنکورشون


بله متاسفانه ، اشتباه میکردن که تمام فکر و ذهنشون روی موضوع تاثیر مثبت یا سایر موضوعات کنکور بودش
باید در کنار درس اندکی از تایمشون رو هم اختصاص میدادن به این مسائل نه اینکه کلا از درس بزنن!

خوبیش اینه که* تا شنبه هفته دیگه* تکلیف تاثیر مثبت و حق انتخاب 99 بصورت رسمی توسط شورای سنجش مشخص میشه و مثل پارسال و پیارسال تا آبان و آذر بچه ها سردرگم نیستند

----------


## hamed70t

> نهایت چند هزار نفر برن سمت نظام جدید خیلی ها اگه بخوان برن هم نمیتونن اون چند هزار نفر هم اکثرا لیسانس به بالان یا سرباز یا ... با دادن حق انتخاب سطح کنکور نظام جدید سال اینده احتمالا بالاتر ببرن ...اون سبطی گفت  بزودی نحوه ترازدهی سنجش شفاف سازی میکنه ولی بعیده چیزی غیر از اطلاعیه باشه


کلا واسه کسی که بخواد درس بخونه فرقی نداره این بهانه ها میشینه درسشو میخونه ، کسی هم نخونه و دنبال بهانه باشه کنکور پره از بهانه برای درس نخوندن ؛ داخل پرانتز حیف منابع کنکور نظام قدیم نیس خدایی ، تست قلم چی میزنی در حد سوالای mit  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> کلا واسه کسی که بخواد درس بخونه فرقی نداره این بهانه ها میشینه درسشو میخونه ، کسی هم نخونه و دنبال بهانه باشه کنکور پره از بهانه برای درس نخوندن ؛ داخل پرانتز حیف منابع کنکور نظام قدیم نیس خدایی ، تست قلم چی میزنی در حد سوالای mit


منم موافقم کتابای قدیم حیفه نخوندم :Yahoo (21): کتابای جدید واقعا گرونه نهایت بشه برای هر درس یه منبع انتخاب کنیم علاوه بر این تنوع منابع و تستهای ازمونها کمه

----------


## mohammad1397

> کلا واسه کسی که بخواد درس بخونه فرقی نداره این بهانه ها میشینه درسشو میخونه ، کسی هم نخونه و دنبال بهانه باشه کنکور پره از بهانه برای درس نخوندن ؛ داخل پرانتز حیف منابع کنکور نظام قدیم نیس خدایی ، تست قلم چی میزنی در حد سوالای mit


شک نکن تا چند روز به کنکور مدام تایپیک میزنن که نظام جدید شرکت کنیم یا قدیم تازه شروع حاشیه هاست  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## یار و غار تویی

دورد من نظر خودم رو جزئی میگم در تمام دروس چون خیلی دو نظام و مباحثش رو با بچه قدیمی ها حرف زدیم و مقایسه کردیم
از ادبیات املا و لغت تقریبا یکی هستن 
تاریخ ادبیات جدید خیلی آسونه و سوال کمتری هم در کنکور داره
آرایه که همون آرایه هست
قرابت ها کمی باهم فرق دارن ولی 60 درصد اشتراک دارن ولی سطح هر دو یکی هست
زبان فارسی کنکور امسال هم نشون داد ملاک زبان فارسی نظام جدید هست نظام قدیم مباحث خیلی ارزش مطالعه نداره چون بچه ها میگفتن سوال تیپ نظام جدیدا بوده
عربی ترجه که همونه قواعد هم همونه ولی قواعد جدیدا کمتره یه سری مبحث خیلی سخت میگفتن مثل معتل جدیدا ندارن با چند تا مبحث دیگه
دینی هم آیه های مشترک زیاد داره با اینکه 10 تا درس کمتر داره نظام جدید 
زبان هم همون زبانه هر کی میخواد بالا بزنه باید خارج از کتاب هم لغت بدونه چه قدیم چه جدید
ریاضی خیلی هاش مثل همه فقط جدیدا کاربرد مشتق خیلی راحتی دارن عطف و مجانب و خیلی چیزا ندارن سهمی و هذلولی و دستگاه معدلات و هندسه فضایی و چندین بحث دیگر هندسه ندارن بعلاوه انتگرال و ماتریس و چند تا چیز دیگه ... در کل جدید همون قدیمه ولی قدیم چندین مبحث بیشتر باید بخونه که مباحث سختی هم هستن
فیزیک خیلی فصل ها مثل همه ولی فیزیک جدید چندین فصل دوباره نداره آینه و عدسی و بحث هایی در الکتریسته و دینامیک و سینماتیک که بحث های آسونی هم نیست حتی کسی تسلط داشته باشه این فصل ها چالشی بودن 
زیست هم که دوستان بهتر میدونن همون زیست قدیم جدید شده و شفاف تر بعلاوه چندین فصل حذفیات که حجم کمتری داره پس مرور بیشتری میخوره 250..... صفحه کمتر تازه ترکیباتش هم حساب کنی 500 صفحه باید بیشتر بخونه قدیم باشه کسی
شیمی که برگ برنده جدیدا هست به نظرم مانور خیلی کمی روی مسئله داره بیشتر حفظی هست که خیلی زود به درصد بالا میرسید محاسبات حتی تسلط داشته باشی جواب دادنش زمان گیره 
در کل نظام جدید رو توصیه میکنم ولی هر کی خودش دو دو تا چهار تا کنه

----------


## saj8jad

کلام آخر؛
*ـــ کسانی که نظام قدیم هستند و روی مباحث نظام قدیم تسلط کامل (یا حتی نسبی) دارند به هیچ وجه سمت نظام جدید نیان چون واقعا ریسکه و همون نظام قدیم به نظرم براشون بازدهی بیشتری داره
ـــ حق انتخاب بیشتر برای اون دسته از داوطلبان نظام قدیمی هستش که مطابق مصوبه 26 شهریور 97 (مصوبات جلسه سیزدهم شورای سنجش) از اون زمان شروع کردند کتب نظام جدید رو به خوندن
ـــ کسانی که نظام قدیم بودند و سال ها از درس و کنکور دور بودن و مطالب رو فراموش کردن گزینه نسبتا مناسب اینه که بیان نظام جدید کنکور بدن
ـــ نظام قدیمی ها همه پارامترها و شرایط و مزایا و معایب رو دقیق و منطقی بسنجید بعدش نتیجه گیری و سپس تصمیم گیری کنید
ـــ به هیچ وجه احساسی و هیجانی تصمیم نگیرید، حتما حتما کتب نظام جدید رو از دانلود کنید و بررسی کنیدشون و صرفا و صرفا به این دلیل که فقط حجم مطالب نظام جدید به نسبت نظام قدیم قدری کمتره سمت نظام جدید نیاید
ـــ منطقی تصمیم گیری کنید و عقلانی عمل و برنامه ریزی کنید*
بدرود عزیزان
موفق باشید
 :Yahoo (81):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad



کلام آخر؛
ـــ کسانی که نظام قدیم هستند و روی مباحث نظام قدیم تسلط کامل (یا حتی نسبی) دارند به هیچ وجه سمت نظام جدید نیان چون واقعا ریسکه و همون نظام قدیم به نظرم براشون بازدهی بیشتری داره
ـــ حق انتخاب بیشتر برای اون دسته از داوطلبان نظام قدیمی هستش که مطابق مصوبه 26 شهریور 97 (مصوبات جلسه سیزدهم شورای سنجش) از اون زمان شروع کردند کتب نظام جدید رو به خوندن
ـــ کسانی که نظام قدیم بودند و سال ها از درس و کنکور دور بودن و مطالب رو فراموش کردن گزینه نسبتا مناسب اینه که بیان نظام جدید کنکور بدن
ـــ نظام قدیمی ها همه پارامترها و شرایط و مزایا و معایب رو دقیق و منطقی بسنجید بعدش نتیجه گیری و سپس تصمیم گیری کنید
ـــ به هیچ وجه احساسی و هیجانی تصمیم نگیرید، حتما حتما کتب نظام جدید رو از دانلود کنید و بررسی کنیدشون و صرفا و صرفا به این دلیل که فقط حجم مطالب نظام جدید به نسبت نظام قدیم قدری کمتره سمت نظام جدید نیاید
ـــ منطقی تصمیم گیری کنید و عقلانی عمل و برنامه ریزی کنید
بدرود عزیزان
موفق باشید




شما خودت جزو کدوم گروه هستی استاد*

----------


## sina_hp

*کسی که سال 97 فارغ‌التحصيل نظام قدیم بوده بره سمت جدید کنکور 99 از دست ميده ختم کلام*

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> 
> شما خودت جزو کدوم گروه هستی استاد*


استاد که شخص شخیص و متشخص شمایی! 
ما پیش شما درس پس میدیم پروفسور!

----------


## bbehzad

حرفای سجاد کاملا درسته.کسی که رونظام قدیم تسلط داره خریته بیاد نظام جدید.ولی کسی که تازه میخواد شروع کنه قطعا نظام جدید بهتره.درهرصورت نظام قدیما ****** رفتن.

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> حرفای سجاد کاملا درسته.کسی که رونظام قدیم تسلط داره خریته بیاد نظام جدید.ولی کسی که تازه میخواد شروع کنه قطعا نظام جدید بهتره.درهرصورت نظام قدیما ****** رفتن.


چنین حرفی نمیشه بزنی چون تسلط روی مباحث سخت فایده نداره وقتی کاربرد مشتق تسلط داری که زدن تستش کلی زمان میخواد به جاش در جدید تصاعد عددی دادن یا سهمی میدن که 3 دقیقه وقت میخواد حتی تسلط داری ولی در جدید احتمال میدن که قابل حله
یا شیمی تسلطی که زمان گیر باشه فایده نداره یه تست ترکیب الکتروشیمی با کلی محاسبات با سوال حفظی اصلا قابل قیاس نیست این نمونه اش بود که در کنکور امسال دیدم چندین مبحث دیگه هم همین شکلی بوده 
من اعتقادم اینه کسی که بر قدیم تسلط داره بر 80 درصد جدید تسلط داره بقیه چیزی هم که نمیدونه حفظی هستن که زود میاد بالا و گرنه محاسبات که نیاز به تمرین بیشتری داره خیلی سرتره همین حالا

----------


## mohammad1397

> حرفای سجاد کاملا درسته.کسی که رونظام قدیم تسلط داره خریته بیاد نظام جدید.ولی کسی که تازه میخواد شروع کنه قطعا نظام جدید بهتره.درهرصورت نظام قدیما ****** رفتن.


اینم بستگی به نحوه ترازدهی داره اگه واقعا بر اساس درصد باشه نظام قدیم نمیصرفه حتی اگه مسلط  باشی چون تو کنکور سوالای وقت گیرتری نسبت به جدید میاد ولی اگه ترازدهی طبق نظریه استاد لنگر !! باشه ارزش داره پشت موند و قدیم شرکت کرد شرکت در نظام جدید هم برای قدیم ضرره و از نظام جدیدا مخصوصا پشت کنکوریاشون عقب میفتن تازه اگه طرف پول خوبی داشته باشه که بتونه کتابای جدید همه بخره !!

----------


## pegahmht

> *غیررسمی : برای کنکور سراسری 99 به داوطلبان حق انتخاب دفترچه سوالات بالاخره داده شد
> دقایقی قبل جناب ساداتی نژاد عضو ناظر مجلس در شورای سنجش در دایرکت پاسخ دادند که موضوع حق انتخاب در جلسه امروز شورای سنجش بررسی شده و شورا با این موضوع موافقت کرده است و ظرف امروز فردا سازمان سنجش اطلاعیه ای در این زمینه منتشر خواهد کرد
> اینم خبر توپ و خوشحال کننده من، گفته بودم که حق انتخاب رو با چنگ و دندون هم که شده باشم خواهیم گرفت 
> بالاخره حق به حق دار رسید ، نوش جان صاحباش! 
> 
> پ.ن : تاثیر مثبت هم به شرح ایضا
> 
> *


واقعا  خوشحالم هم برای خودم هم برای بقیه دوستانی که این خواسته رو داشتن
اینکه برای کی نظام جدید خوبه و برای کی خوب نیست هر کسی بسته به شرایط خودش باید تصمیم بگیره کدوم به صلاحشه
اما در هر صورت این حق انتخاب باید داده میشد که داده شد

 کاربر  @*saj8jad* 
 از شما هم به خاطر پیگیری و حسن نیتت ممنونم

----------


## saj8jad

> اینم بستگی به نحوه ترازدهی داره اگه واقعا بر اساس درصد باشه نظام قدیم نمیصرفه حتی اگه مسلط تر باشی چون تو کنکور سوالای وقت گیرتری نسبت به جدید میاد ولی اگه ترازدهی طبق نظریه* استاد لنگر !!* باشه ارزش داره پشت موند و قدیم شرکت کرد شرکت در نظام جدید هم برای قدیم ضرره و از نظام جدیدا مخصوصا پشت کنکوریاشون عقب میفتن


 :Yahoo (76): 
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

> واقعا  خوشحالم هم برای خودم هم برای بقیه دوستانی که این خواسته رو داشتن
> اینکه برای کی نظام جدید خوبه و برای کی خوب نیست هر کسی بسته به شرایط خودش باید تصمیم بگیره کدوم به صلاحشه
> اما در هر صورت این حق انتخاب باید داده میشد که داده شد
> 
>  کاربر  @*saj8jad* 
>  از شما هم به خاطر پیگیری و حسن نیتت ممنونم


باعث خوشحالی و افتخار است گرامی
مطمئنن اگر کمک سایر بچه های عدالت خواه نبود این مهم تحقق یافتنی نبود
 :Yahoo (81):

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

*کی حوصله کنکور مجدد داره دیگه.امسال که با این ترازگیری گند خواهند زد به همه چی.این قانونم گفتن که دهن نظام قدیمیا بسته بشه واسه مسئله تراز مشترک و یادشون بره چه ظلمی شده بهشون.سوالات چرند نظام جدید که هر کی یه دور کتابو خونده ۱۰۰ بزنه(با کمی اغراق) اون وقت اینه وضع ما.میشه یک سال قبل منو برگردوند؟! دریغ از یه دقیقه.این چیزا منو که خوشحال نمی کنه.*

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> اینم بستگی به نحوه ترازدهی داره اگه واقعا بر اساس درصد باشه نظام قدیم نمیصرفه حتی اگه مسلط  باشی چون تو کنکور سوالای وقت گیرتری نسبت به جدید میاد ولی اگه ترازدهی طبق نظریه استاد لنگر !! باشه ارزش داره پشت موند و قدیم شرکت کرد شرکت در نظام جدید هم برای قدیم ضرره و از نظام جدیدا مخصوصا پشت کنکوریاشون عقب میفتن تازه اگه طرف پول خوبی داشته باشه که بتونه کتابای جدید همه بخره !!


دقیقا موافقم با دوستان کلی بحث کردیم و تایم گرفیتم سر سوالات زمان بر
واقعا تسلط بر سوالات زمان گیر هم وقت الکی برای خوندنش هدر دادی هم سرجلسه وقت ازت میگیره حتی ممکنه نتونی حل کنی و اشتباه کنی و وسط کار رها کنی هم اون جدید سوال راحتری در ازای این داره حل میکنه و قابل حل مثالش هم همین کنکور 98 سهمی با تصاعد عدد اصلا قابل قیاس نیست یا احتمال با کاربرد مشتق اصلا قابل قیاس نیست و سوال محاسباتی شیمی با حفظی اصلا نمیشه قیاس کرد علاوه بر زمان از دست دادن سر جلسه در خود زمان مطالعه هم حجم بیشتر مرور کمتر میخوره 
مگر سنجش تراز دهی متفاوتی به اسم لنگر ارائه بده که اونم چون خطای زیادی داره خیلی بعیده

----------


## saj8jad

> دقیقا موافقم با دوستان کلی بحث کردیم و تایم گرفیتم سر سوالات زمان بر
> واقعا تسلط بر سوالات زمان گیر هم وقت الکی برای خوندنش هدر دادی هم سرجلسه وقت ازت میگیره حتی ممکنه نتونی حل کنی و اشتباه کنی و وسط کار رها کنی هم اون جدید سوال راحتری در ازای این داره حل میکنه و قابل حل مثالش هم همین کنکور 98 سهمی با تصاعد عدد اصلا قابل قیاس نیست یا احتمال با کاربرد مشتق اصلا قابل قیاس نیست و سوال محاسباتی شیمی با حفظی اصلا نمیشه قیاس کرد علاوه بر زمان از دست دادن سر جلسه در خود زمان مطالعه هم حجم بیشتر مرور کمتر میخوره 
> مگر سنجش تراز دهی متفاوتی به اسم لنگر ارائه بده که اونم چون خطای زیادی داره خیلی بعیده


به نظر من فعلا نمیشه نظر خاصی ارائه داد عزیز
همه این صحبت ها صرفا روی کاغذه
باید منتظر باشیم ببینیم چی میشه، باید ببینیم سنجش چکار میکنه
نتایج اولیه کنکور تا کمتر از 15 روز دیگه تکلیف همه چیز رو مشخص و روشن میکنه
بیاید صبر و صبوری کنیم و خوش بین باشیم به رعایت عدالت و برابری توسط سازمان شدیدا محترم سنجش (!)

----------


## amureza

ولی نظر من روی نظام جدیده حتی اگر کسی امسال نظام‌قدیم کنکور داده

----------


## tear_goddess

یه سوال 
اونایی ک نظام قدیم بودن 
برای کنکور نظام جدید باید دیپلم نظام جدید بگیرن دوباره؟

----------


## Juliette

باسلام و تبریک
حالا که حسن نظر دکتر خدایی رو دیدید 
برای تاثیر مثبت از طریق اموزش پرورش عمل کنید.
+
جناب سجاد شیرینی محبت کنید
منتظر دریافت وجه کنسرت محسن ابراهیم زاده هستم.

----------


## SARA_J

> کجایی؟ دقیقا کجایی؟!  
> @sara_j


سلاممممم خوبی داداش ؟؟؟ :Yahoo (1):  داشتم درس میخوندم الان اومدم انجمن واقعاااااااااخوشحال شدم :Y (742):  :Y (605):  :Y (605):  خوش خبرباشی ممنون  :Yahoo (81):  :Y (694):

----------


## SARA_J

> فکر کنم از خوشحالی سکته کرده !  . دمت گرم که زود خبرو گذاشتی


خخخخخ نه بابا اینجام الان خبررودیدم :Yahoo (3):  سکته کجا بود دارم میزنم ومیرقصم :Y (491):  :Y (544):  :Y (465):

----------


## Heisenberg1997

سجاد جان شما که واردی تو اینکارا،نمیشه  واسه قضیه ترازها ی کاری کرد؟اعتراضی تجمعی چیزی
والا این خبر به حال کسایی ک نمیخوان سال بعد کنکوربدن و فقط همین امسالو موندن،تفاوتی نداره
فعلا باید همین امسالو چسبید ک گند نزنن ب کارنامه ها و تراز ها.هرکاری کردیم توهمین چندروزست وگرنه بعد از اعلام نتایج دگ هیچی تغییر نمیکنه

----------


## saj8jad

> یه سوال 
> اونایی ک نظام قدیم بودن 
> برای کنکور نظام جدید باید دیپلم نظام جدید بگیرن دوباره؟


درود
خیر، نیازی نیست

----------


## saj8jad

> باسلام و تبریک
> حالا که حسن نظر دکتر خدایی رو دیدید 
> برای تاثیر مثبت از طریق اموزش پرورش عمل کنید.
> +
> جناب سجاد شیرینی محبت کنید
> منتظر دریافت وجه کنسرت محسن ابراهیم زاده هستم.


درود عزیز
به نظرم بیشتر از حسن نظر ، فشار مضاعف بچه ها بود که مجبور شدن به خواسته بچه ها تن دهند
آموزش و پرورش الان یه وزارت بی در و پیکره، یه سرپرست داره که زیاد به نظر نمیرسه روی این موضوع مخالفتی انجام بده
به هر حال نظر شما هم قابل پیگیری هستش و جواب میده طبیعتا
+
استاد یکی باید به خود من شیرینی بده شما از من شیرینی میخوای؟!  :Yahoo (94):  عبجبزیات!  :Yahoo (4): 
ماشاءالله چقدرم خوش اشتها هستید استاد جان  :Yahoo (4): 
+
مزاح  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

با این کار سازمان سنجش عملا خودش راحت کرد دیگه کنکور ۹۹ با توجه به طرح سوال بیشتر از مباحث مشترک و حق انتخاب دفترچه سوال یکی از دو نظام همه آش به شما داوطلبان گرامی برمیگرده که چطور برنامه ریزی میکنید و ضمن سال کار میکنید و در خود آزمون چطور مدیریت کنید ! 
دیگه فردا کسی نمیتونه بهانه و ایراد به سوالات هر نظام بگیره چون اونجاست سنجش میگه خودت این نظام انتخاب کردی ! 
حق انتخاب واقعا یک حق برای همه داوطلب ها بود چرا که سازمان سنجش ادعا داره سوالات در یک سطح و یه تراز یکسان طرح میشه و سعی سنجش طرح حداکثری سوالات از مباحث مشترک هست 
هر چند تا زمان ثبت نام کنکور که اواخر بهمن ماه است شما فرصت دارید که دفترچه خودتون انتخاب کنید اما بهتر است و عقل سالم می‌گوید از الان به مدت چند روز مباحث نظام جدید را بررسی کنید و تصمیم خود را قطعی کنید اگر با  مباحث نظام جدید راحت هستید و آسون میبینید و مشکل هزینه پرداخت منابع جدید را ندارید نظام جدید انتخاب کنید اگر میبینید با نظام آموزشی خودتون راحت هستید حتما قدیم دنبال کنید اما به فارغ التحصیل ها و کسانی که مدرک کارشناسی رشته های دیگر دارند بالاخص کسانی که از کنکور دور بوده اند به نظام آموزشی جدید پیشنهاد می‌شود به ویژه مهندسین که قصد دارند شانس خود را در پزشکی امتحان کنند .
پیشنهاد بعدی به دوستان عزیز نظام قدیم که تصمیم خود را برای ادامه نظام قدیم و انتخاب دفترچه نظام قدیم کرده اند این هست که ضمن سال حتما به مباحث مشترک نظام جدید  از جمله تمارین درسی نظام جدید در دروس ریاضی و فیزیک نیم نگاهی داشته باشند .

----------


## saj8jad

> سلاممممم خوبی داداش ؟؟؟ داشتم درس میخوندم الان اومدم انجمن واقعاااااااااخوشحال شدم خوش خبرباشی ممنون


سلام عزیز
خیلیم عالی
خیلیم ممنون
 :Yahoo (81):

----------


## saj8jad

> سجاد جان شما که واردی تو اینکارا،نمیشه  واسه قضیه ترازها ی کاری کرد؟اعتراضی تجمعی چیزی
> والا این خبر به حال کسایی ک نمیخوان سال بعد کنکوربدن و فقط همین امسالو موندن،تفاوتی نداره
> فعلا باید همین امسالو چسبید ک گند نزنن ب کارنامه ها و تراز ها.هرکاری کردیم توهمین چندروزست وگرنه بعد از اعلام نتایج دگ هیچی تغییر نمیکنه


سلام عزیز دل
این موضوع رو هم پیگیری کردیم
تو امضاء من لینک کمپین هستش کماکان حتی اول از همه همین کمپین رو گذاشتم بخاطر نظام قدیمی های عزیز
نظام قدیمی ها کم لطفی میکنند و حمایت نمیکنند مثل همیشه فقط تماشاچی و تماشاگر هستند، خب اینطوری جالب نیست دیگه
واقعا بیشتر از این کاری از دست من بر نمیاد وگرنه دریغ نمیکردم عزیز

*حمایت از کمپین زیر پا گذاشتن حق دانش آموزان نظام قدیم در طراحی سوالات کنکور سراسری سال 98 
https://my.farsnews.com/c/9545*

*لطف از بچه های کنکور 98 قاطعانه حمایت کنین تا در مواقع نیاز شما را حمایت کنند! (چی گفتم! )*

----------


## Parla11

> *هیچ چیز صد در صد نیست خوشحال نباشید*


چرا ضد حال میزنی؟://

----------


## Mysterious

*خب شکر خدا حل شد اینم
بریم سر قضیه شیرین تاثیر معدل*

----------


## mmr

,والا ما خیلی وقته به خودمون تکون دادیم ! :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76): 


> *در حال حاضر 182 کاربر در حال مشاهده این موضوع است.* *(4 کاربر و 178 مهمان)*
> 
> *180 کاربر تو تاپیک هستین  
> یه تکونی به خودتون بدید هم هر کدومتون با حداقل دو تا سیم کارت که حمایت کنند میشه 360 امضا، 707 امضا هم که الان داره میرسه بالای 1067 امضا به همین سادگی
> حمایت کنین و به سادگی عبور نکین، این مشکلات برای شما هم پیش میاد عزیزان، نظام قدیمی های 98 گناه دارن حقشون ضایع بشه 
> **
> 707** امضاء*
> *دوستان عضو سامانه فارس من شوید، پویش مهم را سریعا امضاء بزنید و در حد توان امضاء جمع آوری کنید*
> *https://my.farsnews.com/c/9545*
> ...

----------


## hossein-ml

سلام دوستان
کسایی که شروع کردن نظام جدید بخونن بگن چی بهتره واسه من به نظرشون؟
من امسال میانگین کل حدودا 57 زدم وقت کم اوردم فقط 
میترسم جدید بخونم گیر پاچ کنم چون تقریبا رو قدیم مسلطم سرعتم پیینه فقط

----------


## MehranWilson

کی الان پولش رو داره بره 1.500.000 پول کتابای نظام جدید بده؟  :Yahoo (106): 

بنظرم هر گروه بره کنکور مخصوص خودش رو بده بهتره

----------


## erfan1st

من میانگین65 نظام قدیم زدم (70 عمومی , 63 اختصاصی , زمین صفر). داروسازی دولتی هم میخوام و حقیقتا اگر نیارم , خیلی نامردیه و اصلا حوصله دوباره خوندنو ندارم دیگه..ولی اگه خواستم دوباره بخونم هکون نظام قدیمو میخونم به علاوه یه نگاه هم روی نظام جدید میکنم..

----------


## arvinmk

خبر خوبیه ولی بچه های نظام قدیم اینو در نظر داشته باشن که علاوه بر هزینه ملیونی که باید بابت کتاب ها بدن ،درسته در بعضی مباحث مباحث نظام جدید اموزشی ساده تره ولی با دانسته هاشون مغایرت و تناقض داره و این باعث میشه به مشکل بخورن تو کنکور.بخصوص در زیست شناسی که خیلی مهمه و باید این ریسک هم در نظر داشته باشن.شاید اگه پایه و بیس خوبی تو نظام قدیم دارید همون کنکور نظام قدیم بدید بهتر باشه ولی اگه پایه قوی ندارید کنکور نظام جدید براتون بهتر باشه.
موفق باشید و تبریک به دوستانی که خیلی سر این قضیه پافشاری کرده بودن.یا علی

----------


## Zeuss

خدا کنه که اینطور باشه :Yahoo (3):

----------


## mohammad1397

این مشاورا ظاهرا از نظام قدیما خوشحال تر شدن !!!  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## lily7

چه خبر خوبی. 
مرسی از اطلاع رسانیتون
دوستان شرایط رو بسنجین، خودتون باید تصمیم نهایی رو بگیرین. 
استرس دوستان به پایان رسید.

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

*من که کلا قصد شرکت ندارم دیگه،انشالا میرم ولی بابت هزینه که یه دوستمون گفت حدود ۱ونیم میشه،میتونین سه نفر بشین نفری ۵۰۰ پاتون در میاد کتابا چرخشی بینتون تقسیم میشه.یا اگه تو کتابخونه رفیق دارین که چه بهتر.
در رابطه با تسلط هم اگه کسی تسلط کافی داشت که همین امسال بارشو بسته بود.البته داریم استثنا که مثلا کنکورو خراب کرده باشه که خب کم پیش میاد.
یه خوبی ای که داره کتاب نظام جدید علاوه بر آسون بودن که بچه ها مقایسه کردن اینه که مطالب جدیده و کسایی که حالشون از کتابای قبل به هم میخوره این یه پوئن مثبته.
البته سختیهای خودشو داره ولی نشدنی نیست.
ضمن اینکه هیچ تضمینی نیس کنکور نظام جدید سال آینده به همین گلابی ای امسال باشه.اینو گفتم که تو ذوقتون نخوره سر جلسه.
علاوه بر همه ی اینا چندان بعید نیست که آقایون با تصمیمات دقیقه نودیشون بگن نه داداچ نمیشه نظام جدید شرکت کرد! مثه پارسال که نظرشون عوض شد.کلا دقت کنین چند هزار بار تا حالا نظر عوض کردن اینا:
کنکور نظام قدیم سال آخرشه،سال آخرش نیست،نظام‌ جدید انتخابی نیست،انتخابی هست،معدل تاثیر قطعیه،تاثیر قطعی نیست،لیسانسه ها فقط می تونن پردیس شرکت کنن،لیسانسه ها می تونن روزانه شرکت کنن،فوق لیسانس نمی تونه روزانه شرکت کنه،میتونه شرکت کنه،مشمولین طرح قبل کنکور باید طرحشون رو رفته باشن،میتونن نرفته باشن و .... 
یه سازمان به این مهمی که سرنوشت هزاران نفر هر سال بهش وابستس انقدر متغیرالنظر!!! خدا رحم کنه.*

----------


## sina_hp

*این طور که معلومه سال 99 سیاهی لشکر زیاده و رکورد ميزنه*

----------


## Juliette

> درود عزیز
> به نظرم بیشتر از حسن نظر ، فشار مضاعف بچه ها بود که مجبور شدن به خواسته بچه ها تن دهند
> آموزش و پرورش الان یه وزارت بی در و پیکره، یه سرپرست داره که زیاد به نظر نمیرسه روی این موضوع مخالفتی انجام بده
> به هر حال نظر شما هم قابل پیگیری هستش و جواب میده طبیعتا
> +
> استاد یکی باید به خود من شیرینی بده شما از من شیرینی میخوای؟!  عبجبزیات! 
> ماشاءالله چقدرم خوش اشتها هستید استاد جان 
> +
> مزاح


با سلام
تا زمانی که خدایی هست نوروزه داوطلبه
برای تاثیر معدل هم چه پیگیری کنید چ نه
مثبت خواهد شد
چون تاثیر قطعی نیاز به ازمون سنگین داره
که باعث مشکل در سنجش مشترک خواهد شد.
+
اوه اوه چ کم اشتها!شیرینی ازاین تپلتر؟!
ایوان بندهم بیستویکم کنسرت داره.محض اطلاع! :Yahoo (94):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Juliette


با سلام
تا زمانی که خدایی هست نوروزه داوطلبه
برای تاثیر معدل هم چه پیگیری کنید چ نه
مثبت خواهد شد
چون تاثیر قطعی نیاز به ازمون سنگین داره
که باعث مشکل در سنجش مشترک خواهد شد.
+
اوه اوه چ کم اشتها!شیرینی ازاین تپلتر؟!
ایوان بندهم بیستویکم کنسرت داره.محض اطلاع!


خدا شفایت بدهد ژولیت*

----------


## meysam98

تبریک میگم
البته یک توصیه هوشیاری به نظام قدیما
احساسی تصمیم نگیرید اگر میدونید میتونید جدید بخونید برید اونور

----------


## mohammad1397

> تبریک میگم
> البته یک توصیه هوشیاری به نظام قدیما
> احساسی تصمیم نگیرید اگر میدونید میتونید جدید بخونید برید اونور


#شوخی .حالا قبل حق انتخاب سی تا تایپیک میزدین که هر کی قدیم بده مغز فندقی و .. هست الان چیز دیگه میگین  :Yahoo (105):   اگه رقابت بر اساس درصد باشه شرکت در نظام قدیم حتی برای مسلط اشتباست. بستگی داره چطور تراز بدن

----------


## mohammad1397

اینطور که از بعضی دوستان شنیدم دهه 80 که از سال 81 تا 83 دو نوع سوال دادن نظام جدید هر سه سال ساده و نظام قدیم هر سه سال سخت دادن ولی سال 84 سخت ترین کنکور ادوار دادن ...پس کنکور 99 تغییری نمیکنه و اینطور نیست که جدید بیان سخت بدن

----------


## Mr.Hin

در همین حین با یک بررسی یک ساعته در کتاب های نظام جدید ( ن ج ) هوش از سرمان پرید و نیاز به یک فرهنگ لغت فارسی به فارسی احساس شد :Yahoo (76): 

+

واسه بچه هایی که حالشون از کتابهای تکراری به هم می خوره هم امکان شرکت توی ن ج خیلی بهتره به نظرم. از طرفی بچه هایی که از شهریور 97 شروع کردند و اولین پشت کنکور های ن ج 98 و خود بچه های دوزادهمی 99 رو حساب کنید. رقابت در ن ج به شدت بالاست.... مگه دو هفته دیگه و توی اعلام نتایج عدالت بین ن ج و نظام قدیم ( ن ق   :Yahoo (76): ) برقرار بشه وگرنه بازم منطقی هست همه ن ج شرکت کنیم تا ن ق

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_نمیدونم از چی انقدر خوش حال هستید 
انگار از دوباره کنکور دادن خوشحال هستید 
به جای اینکه تمرکز اصلی تون روز این کنکور و مسئله تراز گیری مشترک باشه .
یعنی واقعا فکر کردید همه میتونن هر سال کنکور بدن_

----------


## bits

> درود
> خیر، نیازی نیست


یعنی لازم نیست درسای دهم و یازدهم رو پاس کنیم؟
امتحانای دوازدهم رو چی باید بدیم؟

----------


## meysam98

> #شوخی .حالا قبل حق انتخاب سی تا تایپیک میزدین که هر کی قدیم بده مغز فندقی و .. هست الان چیز دیگه میگین   اگه رقابت بر اساس درصد باشه شرکت در نظام قدیم حتی برای مسلط اشتباست. بستگی داره چطور تراز بدن


هنوزم میگم 
ولی احساسی تصمیم گرفتن خوب نیست 
طرف جوگیر میشه میره هزینه میکنه و آخرشم مثه سالای قبل نمیخونه

----------


## DR._.ALI

تا خبر رسمی نیاد تو کشوری مثل ایران هیچ چیزیو باور نکنین
مسوولای مملکت ما این قابلیتو زیاد دارن که شب بخابن صبح پاشن یه چیز جدید تصویب کنن :Yahoo (1): 
پ.ن:امیدوارم به همه حق انتخاب بدن نیان گندشو در بیارن مثلا بگن اونایی که کنکور 98 شرکت کردن تو نظام خودشون کنکور بدن و اونایی که 98 شرکت نکردن و طبق مصوبه ی قبلی خوندن بتونن نظام جدید شرکت کنن!

----------


## Mr.Hin

> تا خبر رسمی نیاد تو کشوری مثل ایران هیچ چیزیو باور نکنین
> مسوولای مملکت ما این قابلیتو زیاد دارن که شب بخابن صبح پاشن یه چیز جدید تصویب کنن
> پ.ن:امیدوارم به همه حق انتخاب بدن نیان گندشو در بیارن مثلا بگن اونایی که کنکور 98 شرکت کردن تو نظام خودشون کنکور بدن و اونایی که 98 شرکت نکردن و طبق مصوبه ی قبلی خوندن بتونن نظام جدید شرکت کنن!


دقیقا می تونن همچین کاری کنن! یا حتی بگن معدل تاثیر قطعی هست و شرط ترمیم بذارن و بگن حتما باید دیپلم نظام جدید بگیرین برای شرکت در کنکور ن ج !!

----------


## DR._.ALI

> دقیقا می تونن همچین کاری کنن! یا حتی بگن معدل تاثیر قطعی هست و شرط ترمیم بذارن و بگن حتما باید دیپلم نظام جدید بگیرین برای شرکت در کنکور ن ج !!


نه دیگه همچین غلطی نمیتونن کنن چون کشور به هم میریزه اگه قرار باشه که هر کس که نظام قدیم دیپلم داره واسه شرکت تو نظام جدید بیاد دیپلم جدید بگیره که سنگ رو سنگ بند نمیشه چون که خیلیا هستن دیگه سال دیگه اخرین باره تو نظام قدیم شرکت میکنن و ممکنه بعدش بخان بیان 1400 نظام جدید بدن همچین کاریو هیچ وقت نمیکنن ولی این چیزی که گفتم احتمالش هست

----------


## Mr.Hin

> نه دیگه همچین غلطی نمیتونن کنن چون کشور به هم میریزه اگه قرار باشه که هر کس که نظام قدیم دیپلم داره واسه شرکت تو نظام جدید بیاد دیپلم جدید بگیره که سنگ رو سنگ بند نمیشه چون که خیلیا هستن دیگه سال دیگه اخرین باره تو نظام قدیم شرکت میکنن و ممکنه بعدش بخان بیان 1400 نظام جدید بدن همچین کاریو هیچ وقت نمیکنن ولی این چیزی که گفتم احتمالش هست


نه برای کنکور عادی ... ولی برای مثال بگن شرط معدل قطعی شده و هر کی می خواد بیاد ترمیم و تنها و تنها باید برای ترمیم دروس نظام جدید امتحان بدی!

----------


## Juliette

> اینطور که از بعضی دوستان شنیدم دهه 80 که از سال 81 تا 83 دو نوع سوال دادن نظام جدید هر سه سال ساده و نظام قدیم هر سه سال سخت دادن ولی سال 84 سخت ترین کنکور ادوار دادن ...پس کنکور 99 تغییری نمیکنه و اینطور نیست که جدید بیان سخت بدن


سلام
جدای ازاینکه حرف شما کذب محضه واحتمالااز قول. نظام قدیم های ان سالها هست،سال 81تا 4دوران مدیریت رحیمی بود اما از هشتادوشش به اینور کلا طراحان سراسری و اصلا مدل طراحی سوال عوض شد.
سال اینده هر گروهی کثرت داوطلب داشته باشد با سوالات سنگینی روبه رو خواهد بود.(الان یکی میاد میگ عا دیدی داری پیشبینی میکنی وای وای)
این حق انتخاب بعنوان اتمام حجته ک سال اینده مجددا تجمع کننده نباشد همین!والا همراه با اعلام نتایج امسال طی دو سه اطلاعیه نحوه ترازگیری مشخص و داوطلبان توجیه خواهند شد ک آش همان آش وتنها تفاوت در رنگ کاسه هست

----------


## saj8jad

> یعنی لازم نیست درسای دهم و یازدهم رو پاس کنیم؟
> امتحانای دوازدهم رو چی باید بدیم؟


نه عزیز
حق انتخاب یعنی چی؟!
یعنی شما با همون دیپلم نظام قدیمی که دارید بتونید کنکور نظام جدید بدید بدون هچ مشکلی

----------


## mehrab98

خب بسلامتی 
اونایی که میخوان نظام جدید کنکور بدن خیلییی خوب بخونن بعدا بعد کنکور ۹۹ نیان بگن کتابای نظام جدید سخت بوده و نتونستیم یساله مسلط بشیم. دیگه خودتونو برای انواع مدل کنکور برای ۹۹ اماده کنید.

----------


## sis.b

تبریک 
حالا ما که میخوایم نظام قدیم بمونیم چی؟
میشه اعتراض کنید مباحث غیرمشترکو حذف کنن؟؟؟ :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Zahra77

*یعنی الان نظام قدیما جدید ازمون میدن ؟ !!! 
کتاب کمک آموزشی جدید میگیرن و کلاس جدید میرن؟ 
ایول*

----------


## Mariyana

> *یعنی الان نظام قدیما جدید ازمون میدن ؟ !!! 
> کتاب کمک آموزشی جدید میگیرن و کلاس جدید میرن؟ 
> ایول*


کلاس که نه الان سی دی اموزشی هست و کتابا pdf همه شون نهایتا چندتا کتابو لازم باشه
 اگه کسی فیلم های نظام جدید همه درسا همه موسسات خواست بگه لینک بدم(رایگان)
موفق باشید

----------


## BOSS

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Zahra77


یعنی الان نظام قدیما جدید ازمون میدن ؟ !!! 
کتاب کمک آموزشی جدید میگیرن و کلاس جدید میرن؟ 
ایول 


خوب بود نگاهی به امضات می کردی و برای قشنگی قرار نمیدادیش.*

----------


## mohammad1397

> سلام
> جدای ازاینکه حرف شما کذب محضه واحتمالااز قول. نظام قدیم های ان سالها هست،سال 81تا 4دوران مدیریت رحیمی بود اما از هشتادوشش به اینور کلا طراحان سراسری و اصلا مدل طراحی سوال عوض شد.
> سال اینده هر گروهی کثرت داوطلب داشته باشد با سوالات سنگینی روبه رو خواهد بود.(الان یکی میاد میگ عا دیدی داری پیشبینی میکنی وای وای)
> این حق انتخاب بعنوان اتمام حجته ک سال اینده مجددا تجمع کننده نباشد همین!والا همراه با اعلام نتایج امسال طی دو سه اطلاعیه نحوه ترازگیری مشخص و داوطلبان توجیه خواهند شد ک آش همان آش وتنها تفاوت در رنگ کاسه هست


اره از دو تا نظام قدیم با سن بالا پرسیدم شاید اشتباه گفتن البته گفتن اون موقع جمعیت پشت کنکوریا خیلی خیلی بالا بوده تو همه رشته ها ... ربطی به جمعیت نداره ریاضی نظام قدیم امسال خیلی کمتر از جدیدا بودن ولی بازم نظام قدیم سخت تر دادن

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1397


اره از دو تا نظام قدیم با سن بالا پرسیدم شاید اشتباه گفتن البته گفتن اون موقع جمعیت پشت کنکوریا خیلی خیلی بالا بوده تو همه رشته ها ... ربطی به جمعیت نداره ریاضی نظام قدیم امسال خیلی کمتر از جدیدا بودن ولی بازم نظام قدیم سخت تر دادن


آقا جان سخت ندادن مثل سال های قبل دادن چرا انقدر اصرار دارید بگيد سخت دادن؟؟*

----------


## arshaa

> *
> 
> آقا جان سخت ندادن مثل سال های قبل دادن چرا انقدر اصرار دارید بگيد سخت دادن؟؟*


من نمیخوام ازت نظریه های تو حمایت کنم ولی ولی
دوستان یه سوال مطرح میشه واسم که به جز اون سوال قایق سوال دیگه ای بود که تو کنکورای سالهای گذشته نیومده باشه؟
تمامه سوالات تکراری بود همشششش تو نظام قدیم
ولی ناموسا حرف چیز دیگه ست
سوالای ما تکراری یود و میشد جواب داد بحث اینه چرا اینقدر نظام جدید سوالاش از ما اسون تر بود؟

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط arshaa


من نمیخوام ازت نظریه های تو حمایت کنم ولی ولی
دوستان یه سوال مطرح میشه واسم که به جز اون سوال قایق سوال دیگه ای بود که تو کنکورای سالهای گذشته نیومده باشه؟
تمامه سوالات تکراری بود همشششش تو نظام قدیم
ولی ناموسا حرف چیز دیگه ست
سوالای ما تکراری یود و میشد جواب داد بحث اینه چرا اینقدر نظام جدید سوالاش از ما اسون تر بود؟


من همچین حسی دارم
یا دانش آموزاشون دارن جو میدن و بعضیا تحت تاثیر جو قرار گرفتن
یا چون کنکور اولشون بوده طراحا عادلانه تر و در واقع از بیس سوال داده تا سال بعد اگه سخت تر شد بگن نمونه سال پیشه
منکر اینکه حجم دروسشون کمتره و دست طراح بسته هست هم نمیشم*

----------


## arshaa

> *
> 
> من همچین حسی دارم
> یا دانش آموزاشون دارن جو میدن و بعضیا تحت تاثیر جو قرار گرفتن
> یا چون کنکور اولشون بوده طراحا عادلانه تر و در واقع از بیس سوال داده تا سال بعد اگه سخت تر شد بگن نمونه سال پیشه
> منکر اینکه حجم دروسشون کمتره و دست طراح بسته هست هم نمیشم*


دست طراح  برای طرح سوال سخت نظام جدید ابدا بسته نیست
از همین مباحث مشترک میتونستن کلی سوال لول بالا طرح کنن مگه تو کنکورای ما تو سالهای گذشته نبود؟حتی سوال معادله و نامعادله ریاضی رو هم که بحث اسونی هست میشه کلی پیچوند ولی سنجش نخواست

----------


## parsa01

> اینطور که از بعضی دوستان شنیدم دهه 80 که از سال 81 تا 83 دو نوع سوال دادن نظام جدید هر سه سال ساده و نظام قدیم هر سه سال سخت دادن ولی سال 84 سخت ترین کنکور ادوار دادن ...پس کنکور 99 تغییری نمیکنه و اینطور نیست که جدید بیان سخت بدن


سلام من راجع 81تا 83 اطلاع ندارم دوست عزیز ولی تو تخمین رتبه کانون سال 84 گویا میانگین درصدا خیلی بالاتر بود پس احتمالا کنکور سختی نبوده مثلا رتبه من تو سال 84 و 96 بدترین بود که احتمالا به خاطر اینکه سوالاتش سطحشون پایینتر بود

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> دست طراح ابد برای طرح سوال سخت نظام جدید ابدا بسته نیست
> از همین مباحث مشترک میتونستن کلی سوال لول بالا طرح کنن مگه تو کنکورای ما تو سالهای گذشته نبود؟حتی شوال مادله و نامعادله ریاضی رو هم که بحث اسونی هست میشه کلی پیچوند ولی سنجش نخواست


اتفاقا دستش خیلی بسته است 
وقتی سنجش اعلام میکنه همون اول از واکنش های جدید سوال نمیاد و نیازی به حفظ نیست یعنی همین اول مشخص میکنه مسئله پر میشه سوال ترکیب واکنش شیمی پرپر میشه چون سوال ترکیب بدون حفظ واکنش نمیشه جواب داد یعنی برگ برنده ی قبولی 
ولی یه مسئله اینه کتاب های نظام جدید باز کنی بخونی قشنگ توضیح داده جای مبهمی نداره اون جاهای سخت و مبهم همه و همه حذف شده مخصوصا در زیست و حتی فیزیک دینامیک و سینماتیک کلی مسئله مبهم داره و چالشی اصلا کتاب بحث نکرده که طراح سوال بیاره و قدیم  خودش رو برای سوال سخت آماده میکنه سوال از بیس تعریفی میاد فرای اون چیزی که تمرین کرده ولی جدید اون چیزی که در کتابش هست میاد اینه که قدیم ضرر میکنه چون فکر میکنه از کتابش میاد ولی کشکه چه ریاضی چه فیزیک همین حالا همه برن چه قدیم چه جدید کتاب های نظام جدید بخونن کتاب قدیم هم بندازن کنار خیلی نتیجه بهتری میگیرن سایر دروس قبلا گفتم خیلی شفاف تر و و کمتر گفته شده

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط arshaa


من نمیخوام ازت نظریه های تو حمایت کنم ولی ولی
دوستان یه سوال مطرح میشه واسم که به جز اون سوال قایق سوال دیگه ای بود که تو کنکورای سالهای گذشته نیومده باشه؟
تمامه سوالات تکراری بود همشششش تو نظام قدیم
ولی ناموسا حرف چیز دیگه ست
سوالای ما تکراری یود و میشد جواب داد بحث اینه چرا اینقدر نظام جدید سوالاش از ما اسون تر بود؟


اشتباه همه اينه که همش همينو میگن هر کس در نظامی که امتحان داده به من چه نظام جدید چی بوده موضوع اينه به طور کلی هیچ نظامی سخت تر یا آسون تر از دیگری نبوده سنجش تا می تونسته سوالات رو در يک سطح داده به طوری که اگر سوالی سخت بوده برای همه سخت و اگر آسون بوده برای همه آسون*

----------


## bbehzad

> *
> 
> اشتباه همه اينه که همش همينو میگن هر کس در نظامی که امتحان داده به من چه نظام جدید چی بوده موضوع اينه به طور کلی هیچ نظامی سخت تر یا آسون تر از دیگری نبوده سنجش تا می تونسته سوالات رو در يک سطح داده به طوری که اگر سوالی سخت بوده برای همه سخت و اگر آسون بوده برای همه آسون*


پس اگه اینطوریه بازم کار نظام قدیما سختتره که چون اینطوری که میگن همه رو بالای 90 زدن.یعنی خیلی جهش یافته شدن.وخیلی میخونن

----------


## mohammad1397

> *
> 
> اشتباه همه اينه که همش همينو میگن هر کس در نظامی که امتحان داده به من چه نظام جدید چی بوده موضوع اينه به طور کلی هیچ نظامی سخت تر یا آسون تر از دیگری نبوده سنجش تا می تونسته سوالات رو در يک سطح داده به طوری که اگر سوالی سخت بوده برای همه سخت و اگر آسون بوده برای همه آسون*


پتانسیل بالایی برای استخدام شدن تو سنجش داری  :Yahoo (76):  دعا کن ترازدهی بر اساس درصد نباشه 99 بعد کنکور حتما انجمن باش  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## bbehzad

ترازدهی براساس درصده سبطی حرف مفت زده جدیش نگیر

----------


## mohammad1397

> ترازدهی براساس درصده سبطی حرف مفت زده جدیش نگیر


بعد نتایج اولیه معلوم میشه فرمول سحرامیزی! :Yahoo (56):  در کار بوده یا نه

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1397


پتانسیل بالایی برای استخدام شدن تو سنجش داری  دعا کن ترازدهی بر اساس درصد نباشه 99 بعد کنکور حتما انجمن باش 


بر اساس درصد بوده هر سال
اگه بر اساس درصد نباشه بر اساس چی باشه؟*

----------


## mohammad1397

> *
> 
> بر اساس درصد بوده هر سال
> اگه بر اساس درصد نباشه بر اساس چی باشه؟*


 لنگر  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (68):  مقالش خوندم به لحاظ علمی ظاهرا ممکنه باید دید تو سنجش اراده سیاسی !  وجود داشته برای اینکار یا نه راحت ترین راه ممکن انتخاب کردن

----------


## sina_u

بچه هایی که منابع نظام جدید میخرن یکم صبر کنن تا اطلاعیه بیاد تو سایت سنجش.(اونهایی که با تخفیف  از بچه ها می گیرن این حرفو نادیده بگیرن تا فردا مقصر نشیم که از دستشون پروندیم)




> لنگر  مقالش خوندم به لحاظ علمی ظاهرا ممکنه باید دید تو سنجش اراده سیاسی ! وجود داشته برای اینکار یا نه راحت ترین راه ممکن انتخاب کردن


اگه لنگری نشد یه لنگر بخرین ببرین در خونش ...

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط bbehzad


پس اگه اینطوریه بازم کار نظام قدیما سختتره که چون اینطوری که میگن همه رو بالای 90 زدن.یعنی خیلی جهش یافته شدن.وخیلی میخونن


اوني زرنگ هست که به این مسایل فکر نکنه





 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1397


پتانسیل بالایی برای استخدام شدن تو سنجش داری  دعا کن ترازدهی بر اساس درصد نباشه 99 بعد کنکور حتما انجمن باش 


هميشه فکر می کردم تو پتانسیلت بالاتره چه بر اساس درصد باشه چه تراز  حتما اگه زنده باشم بعد کنکور 99 انجمن ميام خودت هم فقط یادت نره باشی ( مخالف ها اسکرین بگيرن از حرفم)*

----------


## سرندیپیتی

خب به سلامتی
البته من که قدیم شرکت میکنم
حوصله خوندن جدید ندارم اصلا

----------


## bbehzad

سال دیگه وضع بدتره.تو قلم چی 2000 نفر تراز بالای 7000 دارن.تو گزینه دوهم.همینطور.توگاج.سنجش.همه  .یعنی برای اینکه زیر هزار شید کارتقریبا غیرممکنی پیش رو دارید.حالا تیزهوشانه کل ایران دوازدخمیای پشت کنکور .یا خدا واسه یه رشته مثل پزشکی ایران چی شد.رقابت حالت عادی نیست.مهندسا.ارشدا.پرستارا.س  ال دیگه از.سال 98 بدتره.سنجش احمقم سوالاتو سخت نمیده تفکیک شن.خدا کمکتون کنه.

----------


## mohammad1397

> سال دیگه وضع بدتره.تو قلم چی 2000 نفر تراز بالای 7000 دارن.تو گزینه دوهم.همینطور.توگاج.سنجش.همه  .یعنی برای اینکه زیر هزار شید کارتقریبا غیرممکنی پیش رو دارید.حالا تیزهوشانه کل ایران دوازدخمیای پشت کنکور .یا خدا واسه یه رشته مثل پزشکی ایران چی شد.رقابت حالت عادی نیست.مهندسا.ارشدا.پرستارا.س  ال دیگه از.سال 98 بدتره.سنجش احمقم سوالاتو سخت نمیده تفکیک شن.خدا کمکتون کنه.


دلیلش پشت کنکوریای دوازدهمین که از بند مدرسه رها شدن و با انگیزه فراوان و دیدن سطح سوالات کنکور 98 مطالعه میکنن  یک نظام قدیم در هر صورت از جدید تو کنکور 99 عقبه

----------


## wonshower

> کلاس که نه الان سی دی اموزشی هست و کتابا pdf همه شون نهایتا چندتا کتابو لازم باشه
>  اگه کسی فیلم های نظام جدید همه درسا همه موسسات خواست بگه لینک بدم(رایگان)
> موفق باشید


 اگ زحمتی نیست  لطف کنید

----------


## DR._.ALI

> نه برای کنکور عادی ... ولی برای مثال بگن شرط معدل قطعی شده و هر کی می خواد بیاد ترمیم و تنها و تنها باید برای ترمیم دروس نظام جدید امتحان بدی!


آره اینکارو میتونن کنن ولی بازم فک نکنم بتونن نظام قدیما رو درگیر این موضوع کنن چون توی قانون اومده تا 3 سال نهایی نشه نمیتونن قطعیش کنن که واسه قدیما یه سال نهایی بوده فعلا تا سال 1400 خبری از تاثیر قطعی معدل نیست سال 1400 مثل اینکه کلا میخان کنکورو دگرگون کنن

----------


## Baloot

> سال دیگه وضع بدتره.تو قلم چی 2000 نفر تراز بالای 7000 دارن.تو گزینه دوهم.همینطور.توگاج.سنجش.همه  .یعنی برای اینکه زیر هزار شید کارتقریبا غیرممکنی پیش رو دارید.حالا تیزهوشانه کل ایران دوازدخمیای پشت کنکور .یا خدا واسه یه رشته مثل پزشکی ایران چی شد.رقابت حالت عادی نیست.مهندسا.ارشدا.پرستارا.س  ال دیگه از.سال 98 بدتره.سنجش احمقم سوالاتو سخت نمیده تفکیک شن.خدا کمکتون کنه.


چرا جو بیخود میدی قلم چی فقط یک ازمون گرفته اونم ۲۱ تیر 
که ۶۰۰ نفر تراز بالای ۷ دارن تو نظام جدید ۲۰۰۰ تا هم تراز بالای ۶ دارن 
ت جاییکه هم که میدونم هر سال همین داستان هست 
#جو_ندهیم

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> سال دیگه وضع بدتره.تو قلم چی 2000 نفر تراز بالای 7000 دارن.تو گزینه دوهم.همینطور.توگاج.سنجش.همه  .یعنی برای اینکه زیر هزار شید کارتقریبا غیرممکنی پیش رو دارید.حالا تیزهوشانه کل ایران دوازدخمیای پشت کنکور .یا خدا واسه یه رشته مثل پزشکی ایران چی شد.رقابت حالت عادی نیست.مهندسا.ارشدا.پرستارا.س  ال دیگه از.سال 98 بدتره.سنجش احمقم سوالاتو سخت نمیده تفکیک شن.خدا کمکتون کنه.


قبول دارم سال دیگه نظام قدیمی کارش سختره چون همین حالا هم سردرگمه کنکور قدیم هم بده علاوه بر کتاب خودش کتاب جدید هم باید بخونه کتاب خودش هم معلوم نیست بیاد نیا نخونه استرس داره فکر اینکه تسلط نداره آرامشش میریزه به هم دیگه سال اخر یه سری باید قربانی بشن ولی کسی تلاش میکنه منکر نیستم که میاره 
ولی حفظ آرامش و استرس نداشتن در کنکور 99 سختره به نظرم خیلی از کنکوری های   قدیم 99 استرس بیشتری خواهند داشت و خطای بیشتری

----------


## امیدمحبی

سال بعد کنکور همینه و همینطور لو رفتن سوالت ازمونارو نادیده نگیرید خیلی زیاد تر شتده خیلیی

----------


## bbehzad

> چرا جو بیخود میدی قلم چی فقط یک ازمون گرفته اونم ۲۱ تیر 
> که ۶۰۰ نفر تراز بالای ۷ دارن تو نظام جدید ۲۰۰۰ تا هم تراز بالای ۶ دارن 
> ت جاییکه هم که میدونم هر سال همین داستان هست 
> #جو_ندهیم


هنوز مهر نشده .مهر امار میره بالاتر.

----------


## SARA_J

> هنوز مهر نشده .مهر امار میره بالاتر.


هیچ جوره فازشمارودرک نمیکنم که چراتوهرتاپیکی میگید 99قراره جدیدسختترطرح بشه وحال نظام جدیدگرفته میشه! :Yahoo (21):  برادرعزیزشماعلم غیب داریداحیانایاتوسنجش کارمیکنید؟؟ مثلا میخوان چی بدن که سخت بشه! وقتی خیلی ازمباحثواصلا ندارن. همششششش اصرارداریدکه نظام جدیدسال دیگه سخته واقعا اونقدربااطمینان حرف میزنی که طراح کنکوراونقدراطمینان نداره  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## bbehzad

> هیچ جوره فازشمارودرک نمیکنم که چراتوهرتاپیکی میگید 99قراره جدیدسختترطرح بشه وحال نظام جدیدگرفته میشه! برادرعزیزشماعلم غیب داریداحیانایاتوسنجش کارمیکنید؟؟ مثلا میخوان چی بدن که سخت بشه! وقتی خیلی ازمباحثواصلا ندارن. همششششش اصرارداریدکه نظام جدیدسال دیگه سخته واقعا اونقدربااطمینان حرف میزنی که طراح کنکوراونقدراطمینان نداره


یه سری از بچه ها دل نظام قدیمارو خالی میکنن که فقط نظام جدید شرکت کنید.گناه دارن خیلیاشون پول ندارن کتاب بخرن با من مشورت میکیرن.چندتا نظام جدید اینارو به شک میندازن منم میدونم نظام جدید اسونتره ولی میگم تضمینی هست سال دیگه بازم انقدر اسون سوال بدن.بزارید هرکی هرچیو.میخواد انتخاب کنه.گناه دارن این نظام قدیما.گیر افتادن.شما دیگه زخم نزنید.

----------


## RezaJJ

بعید بود حق انتخاب بدن .. دیگه چرا دو کنکور جدا و دردسراش .. 
تنها دلیلی که به ذهن میاد مافیا کنکور و فروش کتاب ( 300 هزار نفر و نفری دو میلیون پول کتاب)
بحث انتخاباتم که هس و نماینده ها دنبال خودشیرینی..
اصلا منبع این دایرکت اینستاگرامی کی بوده ؟ اسکرین شاتی موجوده ؟

----------


## یار و غار تویی

خودم پیش بینی ام اینه که شاید 10 درصد نظام قدیما برن جدید اونهایی که یا تازه شروع کردن یا درصد کمی زدن ولی بقیه 90 درصدشون همون قدیم میمونن فقط یه توصیه اگر نظام قدیم میدی مباحث جدید هم بخون چون مبنای طرح و کتاب های بازار این شکلی هست و سوال مشترک رو این نظام بیشتر تعیین میکنه مانور بیشتر روی این مباحث بده حتی پیشنهاد میکنم درس ریاضی و فیزیک رو بیشتر جدید بخونید سایر دروس کتاب خودتون ولی این دو درس ویژه جدید

----------


## Mohamad.khd

سلام دوستان یه سوال،کتاب کنکور های نظام جدید 98 برای کنکور 99 مناسبن؟و یه سوال دیگه اینکه برای تست های ترجمه عربی و قرابت معنایی ادبیات تست های نظام قدیمو میشه خوند؟ممنون

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> سلام دوستان یه سوال،کتاب کنکور های نظام جدید 98 برای کنکور 99 مناسبن؟و یه سوال دیگه اینکه برای تست های ترجمه عربی و قرابت معنایی ادبیات تست های نظام جدیدو میشه خوند؟ممنون


اگر میخوای بخری بهتره صبر کنی که کنکور 98 بهش اضافه بشه بعد بخری حتی بهتره کتابی بخری که سوالات 98 در تیپ بندی هاش مشخص شده باشه ولی اگر داری همین خوبه
تست های ترجمه بله قرابت قدیم با جدید فرق میکنه ولی 60 درصد اشتراک داره ولی بعضی جاها متفاوته ولی قرابت تست چالشی نیست معمولا اگر فهم شعر بدونی چطور بخونی میزنی در ادبیات بیشتر به فکر آرایه و زبان فارسی باشید که نقطه ضعف همه است ولی از قسمت های دیگر هم غافل نشید چیزی که همه میزنن بزنید چیزی که بقیه نمی زنن راه حلی پیدا کنید که بزنید

----------


## Mohamad.khd

> اگر میخوای بخری بهتره صبر کنی که کنکور 98 بهش اضافه بشه بعد بخری حتی بهتره کتابی بخری که سوالات 98 در تیپ بندی هاش مشخص شده باشه ولی اگر داری همین خوبه
> تست های ترجمه بله قرابت قدیم با جدید فرق میکنه ولی 60 درصد اشتراک داره ولی بعضی جاها متفاوته ولی قرابت تست چالشی نیست معمولا اگر فهم شعر بدونی چطور بخونی میزنی در ادبیات بیشتر به فکر آرایه و زبان فارسی باشید که نقطه ضعف همه است ولی از قسمت های دیگر هم غافل نشید چیزی که همه میزنن بزنید چیزی که بقیه نمی زنن راه حلی پیدا کنید که بزنید


نه ندارم ولی چون شنیدم چاپ جدید ها گرون میشن (میگن بخاطر گرونی کاغذ) کتاب های ۹۹ هم دوبرابر افزایش قیمت دارن برا همین گفتم چاپ قدیم بخرم

----------


## سرندیپیتی

حالا کی تایید میشه ؟

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> نه ندارم ولی چون شنیدم چاپ جدید ها گرون میشن (میگن بخاطر گرونی کاغذ) کتاب های ۹۹ هم دوبرابر افزایش قیمت دارن برا همین گفتم چاپ قدیم بخرم


اگر میتوین پی دی اف بخونی کانال تلگرام هست گذاشتن هم کتاب های قدیم هم جدید هست 
حتی فکر میکنم کتاب چاپ جدید هم به صورت پی دی اف در اپلیکشن فیدیبو بشه با قیمت یک سوم خرید 
ولی پی دی اف خوندن کار هر کسی نیست کاغذ یه چیز دیگه است

----------


## یار و غار تویی

کسایی که کتاب به صورت کاغذی میخوان بخرن و چاپ 99 کمی صبر کنن این موسسات تا خرید زیاده تخفیف نمیدن فعلا با پی دی اف هاش اگر میتونید از تلگرام بخونید صبر کنید گاج تا 50 درصد الگو تقریبا همین درصد ها تخفیف میده در زمانی که همه میخرن بعیده تخفیف بده / خود سایت گاج و ... چک کنید حتما چندین بار تخفیف میده

----------


## Mohamad.khd

> کسایی که کتاب به صورت کاغذی میخوان بخرن و چاپ 99 کمی صبر کنن این موسسات تا خرید زیاده تخفیف نمیدن فعلا با پی دی اف هاش اگر میتونید از تلگرام بخونید صبر کنید گاج تا 50 درصد الگو تقریبا همین درصد ها تخفیف میده در زمانی که همه میخرن بعیده تخفیف بده / خود سایت گاج و ... چک کنید حتما چندین بار تخفیف میده


استرس اینو دارم که میگن چاپ جدید کلی گرون تر میشه

----------


## gloria1370

این قضیه حق انتخاب و اون معدل کی نتیجه قطعیش مشخص میشه؟

----------


## Mohamad.khd

> اگر میتوین پی دی اف بخونی کانال تلگرام هست گذاشتن هم کتاب های قدیم هم جدید هست 
> حتی فکر میکنم کتاب چاپ جدید هم به صورت پی دی اف در اپلیکشن فیدیبو بشه با قیمت یک سوم خرید 
> ولی پی دی اف خوندن کار هر کسی نیست کاغذ یه چیز دیگه است


میتونی بگی کدوم کانال اگه هم نمیشه پ خ بده

----------


## ehsan7777777

سلام 

این مطلب انتخابی بودن انتخاب نوع نظام واسه کنکور ، دقیقا کی رسمی اعلام می شه ؟
 @saj8jad

اگه کسی می دونه لطفا راهنمایی کنه ...

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام 
> 
> این مطلب انتخابی بودن انتخاب نوع نظام واسه کنکور ، دقیقا کی رسمی اعلام می شه ؟
>  @saj8jad
> 
> اگه کسی می دونه لطفا راهنمایی کنه ...


درود عزیز
شنبه یکشنبه هفته آینده

----------


## SARA_J

> یه سری از بچه ها دل نظام قدیمارو خالی میکنن که فقط نظام جدید شرکت کنید.گناه دارن خیلیاشون پول ندارن کتاب بخرن با من مشورت میکیرن.چندتا نظام جدید اینارو به شک میندازن منم میدونم نظام جدید اسونتره ولی میگم تضمینی هست سال دیگه بازم انقدر اسون سوال بدن.بزارید هرکی هرچیو.میخواد انتخاب کنه.گناه دارن این نظام قدیما.گیر افتادن.شما دیگه زخم نزنید.


برادرعزیز من یکی که کسیوبه شک ننداختم حتی بارهاگفتم که ازابانماه دارم مطالعه میکنم پس خیلی وقته دارم جدیدرومیخونم . واینکه درجواب خیلیا راستشوگفتم که جدیدواقعا راحتتره اما اگرکسی پول خریدمنبع رونداره ویه تسلط نسبی روکتب قدیم داره خب همون قدیموبخونه... وگرنه مانمک روزخم کسی نپاشیدیم!!!
بعدشم طرف خودش عقل داره وباتوجه به شرایط خودش بایدتصمیم بگیره
اما خب اینایی که شماگفتی هیچ ربطی نداشت به قطعی حرف زدنتون درباره سخت بودن کنکور99درنظام جدید!! آخه اونقدرباقاطعیت حرف میزنیدادم شک میکنه نکنه از خدایی ودارودسته شون باشی

----------


## pegahmht

> اگر میخوای بخری بهتره صبر کنی که کنکور 98 بهش اضافه بشه بعد بخری حتی بهتره کتابی بخری که سوالات 98 در تیپ بندی هاش مشخص شده باشه ولی اگر داری همین خوبه
> تست های ترجمه بله قرابت قدیم با جدید فرق میکنه ولی 60 درصد اشتراک داره ولی بعضی جاها متفاوته ولی قرابت تست چالشی نیست معمولا اگر فهم شعر بدونی چطور بخونی میزنی در ادبیات بیشتر به فکر آرایه و زبان فارسی باشید که نقطه ضعف همه است ولی از قسمت های دیگر هم غافل نشید چیزی که همه میزنن بزنید چیزی که بقیه نمی زنن راه حلی پیدا کنید که بزنید


الان  کتابای  ادبیات نشرالگو  , عربی  خیلی سبز    , فیزیک میکرو  و شیمی مبتکران هر 3 پایه      ( کلا اینا درسایی هستن که تغییراتی نداشتن  )   چاپ  97   رو میشه برای  کنکور 99  خوند ؟  حالا  به جز اضافه شدن یکسری  سوالات تالیفی و کنکور 98  درسنامه  که تغییری نکرده کرده ؟
البته  زیست و دینی  تغییرات زیادی داشته و حتما باید چاپ جدید رو خریداری کرد

----------


## DR._.ALI

دوستان نظام قدیمی که میخان کنکور سال بعد رو نظام جدید شرکت کنن و هنوز سردرگم هستن بهشون توصیه میکنم تا زمان اعلام نتایج کتاب های نظام جدید رو دانلود کنن و توی اثین ده روز باقی مونده تا اعلام نتایج یک بررسی کلی داشته باشن تا اون موقع اطلاعیه ی سنجش هم مشخص میکنه که حق انتخاب رو میخان به چه کسایی بدن 
چه کسایی باید حتما کنکور 99 نظام قدیم شرکت کنن:کسایی که رتبه ی خوبی اوردن توی کنکور 98 و با یه رتبه ی خوب میخان پشت کنکور بمونن و یا تسلط خوبی به مطالب قدیم دارن
چه کسایی باید برن نظام جدید شرکت کنن:کسایی که رتبسون افتضاح میشه توی کنکور 98 وهیچ تسلطی روی هیچ درسی ندارن بنظرم باید برن نظام جدید کنکور بدن

----------


## mohammad1397

> دوستان نظام قدیمی که میخان کنکور سال بعد رو نظام جدید شرکت کنن و هنوز سردرگم هستن بهشون توصیه میکنم تا زمان اعلام نتایج کتاب های نظام جدید رو دانلود کنن و توی اثین ده روز باقی مونده تا اعلام نتایج یک بررسی کلی داشته باشن تا اون موقع اطلاعیه ی سنجش هم مشخص میکنه که حق انتخاب رو میخان به چه کسایی بدن 
> چه کسایی باید حتما کنکور 99 نظام قدیم شرکت کنن:کسایی که رتبه ی خوبی اوردن توی کنکور 98 و با یه رتبه ی خوب میخان پشت کنکور بمونن و یا تسلط خوبی به مطالب قدیم دارن
> چه کسایی باید برن نظام جدید شرکت کنن:کسایی که رتبسون افتضاح میشه توی کنکور 98 وهیچ تسلطی روی هیچ درسی ندارن بنظرم باید برن نظام جدید کنکور بدن


یعنی واقعا فکر کردی میان به یه گروه حق انتخاب میدن به یه گروه نمیدن ؟؟؟!!!!  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## amureza

حاجی این حرفا چیه اگه حق انتخاب بدن که مال همه اس دیگه نمیان بگن فلانی حق انتخاب داره بهمانی نداره

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

دوستان اگه به خاطر حجم کم مطالب جدید رو انتخاب میکنید من فکر میکنم همون تایم رو باید صرف خو گرفتن با کتابای جدید کنیم از طرفیکلی زمان صرف کنیم برای انتخاب و تهیه منابع

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> برادرعزیز من یکی که کسیوبه شک ننداختم حتی بارهاگفتم که ازابانماه دارم مطالعه میکنم پس خیلی وقته دارم جدیدرومیخونم . واینکه درجواب خیلیا راستشوگفتم که جدیدواقعا راحتتره اما اگرکسی پول خریدمنبع رونداره ویه تسلط نسبی روکتب قدیم داره خب همون قدیموبخونه... وگرنه مانمک روزخم کسی نپاشیدیم!!!
> بعدشم طرف خودش عقل داره وباتوجه به شرایط خودش بایدتصمیم بگیره
> اما خب اینایی که شماگفتی هیچ ربطی نداشت به قطعی حرف زدنتون درباره سخت بودن کنکور99درنظام جدید!! آخه اونقدرباقاطعیت حرف میزنیدادم شک میکنه نکنه از خدایی ودارودسته شون باشی


ممکنه شما که خیلی وقته استارت زدی و کاملا اشنایی به مطالب جدید تفاوت 2نظامو تا حدی بگی لطفا البته به جز حجم مطالب

----------


## SARA_J

> ممکنه شما که خیلی وقته استارت زدی و کاملا اشنایی به مطالب جدید تفاوت 2نظامو تا حدی بگی لطفا البته به جز حجم مطالب


ببینید شیمی تاحدزیادی تغییرکرده یعنی متن کتاب کاملاعوض شده وبخش حفظی خیلی داره اما مسائل همون نظام قدیم به کارت میاد درموردزیست هم خب یع سری چیزها جدیده واینکه باید واژگان فارسی روبدونی مثلا فام تن میشه کروموزوم وسلول میشه یاخته و... اما اینجورنیست که کلا زیست قدیم روبخوای بریزی دور ! البته اگه واقعایه حافظه تصویری قوی اززیست ومتن وشکلهاش دارین همون قدیموبخونیدبهتره . 
درموردریاضی وفیزیک هیچ تغییری نداشتیم مگردرحدجزیی واینکه مباحثی مثل انتگرال واینه هاحذف شده.
توی ادبیات هم تاریخ ادبیات خیلی محدودشده ، اما ازاطلاعات ارایه وزبانفارسی قدیم میتونی استفاده کنی . دینی هم تغییراتی داشته وپیام ایات خیلی کمتره عربی هم بخشی ازقواعدروندارن ودرسهاشونم تغییرپیداکرده وکلا عربی نظام جدیدروترجمه مانورداده زبان هم  که اصلا زیادربطی به کتاب درسی نداره وچه جدید چه قدیم بایددایره لغاتت قوی باشه کلابخوام بگم برای عمومی تغییراتشون بیشتربوده تااختصاصی ها

----------


## امیدمحبی

> ببینید شیمی تاحدزیادی تغییرکرده یعنی متن کتاب کاملاعوض شده وبخش حفظی خیلی داره اما مسائل همون نظام قدیم به کارت میاد درموردزیست هم خب یع سری چیزها جدیده واینکه باید واژگان فارسی روبدونی مثلا فام تن میشه کروموزوم وسلول میشه یاخته و... اما اینجورنیست که کلا زیست قدیم روبخوای بریزی دور ! البته اگه واقعایه حافظه تصویری قوی اززیست ومتن وشکلهاش دارین همون قدیموبخونیدبهتره . 
> درموردریاضی وفیزیک هیچ تغییری نداشتیم مگردرحدجزیی واینکه مباحثی مثل انتگرال واینه هاحذف شده.
> توی ادبیات هم تاریخ ادبیات خیلی محدودشده ، اما ازاطلاعات ارایه وزبانفارسی قدیم میتونی استفاده کنی . دینی هم تغییراتی داشته وپیام ایات خیلی کمتره عربی هم بخشی ازقواعدروندارن ودرسهاشونم تغییرپیداکرده وکلا عربی نظام جدیدروترجمه مانورداده زبان هم  که اصلا زیادربطی به کتاب درسی نداره وچه جدید چه قدیم بایددایره لغاتت قوی باشه کلابخوام بگم برای عمومی تغییراتشون بیشتربوده تااختصاصی ها


سارا خانوم تایپک منو ندیدی؟دوسدارم نظرتون بدونم من نظام قدیم بودم دوبار کنکور دادم زیستم خوب بود اما میخوام کنکور نظام جدید بدم زیر1500منطقه سه بشم مشکلی با منابع یا مشکل مالی ندارم بنظرتون کار درستی میکنم؟

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> ببینید شیمی تاحدزیادی تغییرکرده یعنی متن کتاب کاملاعوض شده وبخش حفظی خیلی داره اما مسائل همون نظام قدیم به کارت میاد درموردزیست هم خب یع سری چیزها جدیده واینکه باید واژگان فارسی روبدونی مثلا فام تن میشه کروموزوم وسلول میشه یاخته و... اما اینجورنیست که کلا زیست قدیم روبخوای بریزی دور ! البته اگه واقعایه حافظه تصویری قوی اززیست ومتن وشکلهاش دارین همون قدیموبخونیدبهتره . 
> درموردریاضی وفیزیک هیچ تغییری نداشتیم مگردرحدجزیی واینکه مباحثی مثل انتگرال واینه هاحذف شده.
> توی ادبیات هم تاریخ ادبیات خیلی محدودشده ، اما ازاطلاعات ارایه وزبانفارسی قدیم میتونی استفاده کنی . دینی هم تغییراتی داشته وپیام ایات خیلی کمتره عربی هم بخشی ازقواعدروندارن ودرسهاشونم تغییرپیداکرده وکلا عربی نظام جدیدروترجمه مانورداده زبان هم  که اصلا زیادربطی به کتاب درسی نداره وچه جدید چه قدیم بایددایره لغاتت قوی باشه کلابخوام بگم برای عمومی تغییراتشون بیشتربوده تااختصاصی ها


ممنون یه سوال دیگه داشتم شما از ابان خوندید به نظر خودتون برای کنکور 98اماده بودید؟میخوام بدونم با 1سال صرف وقت و انرزی میشه تو نظام جدید موفق بود؟تو این مدت نشد که به خاطر جدید بودن مطالب دلتون بخواد همون قدیم میخونید؟

----------


## امیدمحبی

> ببینید شیمی تاحدزیادی تغییرکرده یعنی متن کتاب کاملاعوض شده وبخش حفظی خیلی داره اما مسائل همون نظام قدیم به کارت میاد درموردزیست هم خب یع سری چیزها جدیده واینکه باید واژگان فارسی روبدونی مثلا فام تن میشه کروموزوم وسلول میشه یاخته و... اما اینجورنیست که کلا زیست قدیم روبخوای بریزی دور ! البته اگه واقعایه حافظه تصویری قوی اززیست ومتن وشکلهاش دارین همون قدیموبخونیدبهتره . 
> درموردریاضی وفیزیک هیچ تغییری نداشتیم مگردرحدجزیی واینکه مباحثی مثل انتگرال واینه هاحذف شده.
> توی ادبیات هم تاریخ ادبیات خیلی محدودشده ، اما ازاطلاعات ارایه وزبانفارسی قدیم میتونی استفاده کنی . دینی هم تغییراتی داشته وپیام ایات خیلی کمتره عربی هم بخشی ازقواعدروندارن ودرسهاشونم تغییرپیداکرده وکلا عربی نظام جدیدروترجمه مانورداده زبان هم  که اصلا زیادربطی به کتاب درسی نداره وچه جدید چه قدیم بایددایره لغاتت قوی باشه کلابخوام بگم برای عمومی تغییراتشون بیشتربوده تااختصاصی ها


من شندیم نوسان حرکت دینامیک پیش دو کلا کمتر شده؟

----------


## امیدمحبی

ادبیات  نظام جدید تعداد درس های کتابشون کمتره قاعدتا کمتر قرابت و املا و …  خواهند داشت پس  نظام جدید در درس ادبیات راحتر ارزیابی میشه
 عربی تقریبا در یک سطح هستن قواعد ها در یک سطح هستن
 دینی  نظام جدید دینی دوم ۱۲ درس سوم ۱۲ درس پیش هم احتمالا ۱۰ درس کلا ۳۴ درس  ولی دینی نظام قدیم دوم ۱۶ درس سوم ۱۶ درس و پیش ۱۰ درس ۴۲ درس دینی نظام  قدیم ۸ درس  بیشتر داره و قاعدتا سختره
 زبان تقریبا در یک سطح هستن
 ریاضی  نظام جدید کاربرد مشتق / انتگرال / هندسه فضایی   مثل اینکه اصلا ندارن و  همه معلم های ریاضی میدونن کاربرد مشتق و مقاطع مخروطی جز سنگین ترین مباحث  ریاضی هست/ و سایر مطالب هندسه راحتر گفته شده / ریاضی نظام جدید به مراتب  راحتره
 فیزیک  نظام جدید نور و شکت نور ندارن / فیزیک پیش فیزیک اتمی و هسته ای ندارن /  کل امواج و نوسان صوت و امواج الکترومغناطیس خلاصه شده توی یه فصل و خیلی  از مباحث گفته نشده / دینامیک کل مسائل سطح شیب دار که سخترین مطالب  دینامیک هست حذف شده سینماتیک هم بعضی مطالب حذف شده / مدار کمی راحتر بیان  شده در کل فیزیک نظام جدید خیلی خیلی راحتر از نظام قدیمه
  زیست  نظام جدید ۲۴ فصل دارن نظام قدیم ۳۰ فصل که  نظام جدید بیان فصل های مشابه  مفصل تر و بهتر است ولی /ژنتیک مندلی تقریبا حذف شده شجره نامه اصلا ندارن  / سه شاخه گیاهان به کل حذف شدن / سه فرمانرو که همیشه سخترین سوالات زیست  رو داره کلا حذف شده اصلا فصلی به عنوان قارچ و آغازی و ویروس و باکتری  ندارن  فقط میدونن یه چیزی هست اسمش ویروسه یا قارچه  متاسفانه  میکروبیولوژی مولف کتاب نگفته درست / و سه فصل اول زیست دوم خلاصه شده تو  ابتدای هر فصل مباحث مولکولی و سلولی به مراتب کمتر هست حجم و تعداد صفحات  زیست تقریبا نصف شده فقط یه فصل دیروز و امروز فردا که بسیار راحت هست  اضافه شده در کل زیست همانند فیزیک خیلی خیلی راحتر هست
 مباحث پیدایش حیات کلا حذف شده / تکامل که در نظام قدیم در ۳ فصل گفته شده در نظام جدید ۱ فصل گفته شده و خلاصه تر  ژنتیک جمعیت هم تقریبا کاملا حذف شده  با تکامل فقط ۴ فصل تکامل یکی دو صفحه هم بعضی از تعاریف جمعیت گفته شده  قطعا سنیگن ترین فصل پیش این فصل بوده که حذف شده + ۳ فرمانرو  
 شیمی تقریبا در همون حد هستن تقریبا کل حفظیات شیمی حذف شده جای اون حفظیات جدید گفته شده ولی چارچوب مطالب در حد هم هستن

----------


## سرندیپیتی

واقعا خسته نباشن 
نظام جدیدها 

خدا قوت

----------


## bbehzad

خیلی خیلی جا داره حالا.کلی میشه از همینا سوالای سخت طرح.کنن.نظام قدیما سال دیگه سال شماست مطمین باشید.

----------


## amureza

اگر امسال سالتون نباشه سال بعدم نیست .

----------


## Saturn8

> خیلی خیلی جا داره حالا.کلی میشه از همینا سوالای سخت طرح.کنن.نظام قدیما سال دیگه سال شماست مطمین باشید.


لطفا کم پیش بینی نوستراداموسی کنین
همه میدونن نظام جدید خوندن بهترین راهه حتی به نظرم کسی که روی نظام قدیم کمتر از70 درصد مسلطه بازم نظام چدید براش بهتره
چون وقتش زیادتره ذهنش با مسایل الکی که به درد نمی خورن پر نمیشه مروراش بالاتر میره درضمن نمیدونم چرا سعی دارید بگید کتابای دوتا نظام خیلی فرق دارن کاملا واضحه توی دروس فیزیک وزیست حجم مطالب از صد به هفتاد رسیده واون مطالب هم چه مطالب سخت و بد بدنی بودن باز هم میگم فقط برید خودتون یه مقایسه کنید همه چی رو می فهمید!

----------


## bbehzad

من کتابای نظام جدیدو ندیدم .اگه اینطوریه پس حتما نظام جدید شرکت کنید.من فکر میکردم مثلا شما قدیمیا نوسانو کامل میخونید خب واسه نظام جدیدو راحتتر میزنید.ولی ظاهرا نظام جدید خیلی اب خوردن شده .همه برید نظام جدید.

----------


## bbehzad

اقا من میخواستم دلداری بدم شرمنده ناراحتتون کرده.نظام قدیمیایی که 70 درصد هم مسلطن برن نظام جدید ظاهرا خیلی راحت شده کتاباشون.

----------


## arshaa

یه چیزیو یادتون باشه اگه این طرح لنگر راستکی باشه ابدا نمیصرفه برید نظام جدید
چون طبق این طرح قراره هر درس تراز متفاوتی تو هر نظام بده
و این با جدا تراز دادن و دونوع رتبه داشتن کاملا متفاوته
تو اطلاعیه سنجش خودشونم زدن محاسبه تراز ازمون از طریق روش های اماری خواهد بود و با کاری که بقیه موسسه ها میکردن فرق داره
اگه قرار باشه مثلا ۶۰ شیمی نظام قدیم با ۸۰ نظام جدید برابری کنه خوب اونوقت بهتره نظام قدیم کنکور بدید
بشینید مباحث مشترک رو بخونید تا اعلام نتایج اگه لنگری چیزی انداختن (که احتمالا میندازن) به نظر من همون نظام قدیم بخونید
اگرم نه خوب برید نظام جدید
پ.ن؛من تاحالا از سبطی دروغ نشنیدم اولین نفریم بود که اومد گفت جلسه شورای سنجش کی تشکیل شده و دارن حق انتخابو هم میدن
اون اولم نگفت که قراره تراز هر دو نظام جدا محاسبه بشه که بهش میپرید گفت قراره طبق این روش های اماری هر درس تراز متفاوتی تو هر دو نظام بده
حالا خودتون میدونید
صبر صبر
اندکی سحر نزدیک است

----------


## -Ali-

*اول یه تبریک و تشکر از دوستانی ک تلاش کردند تا این جریان به نتیجه برسه،....
حقیتا من الان دارم به این موضوع فکر میکنم توی اون جسله های شورای سنجش چی میدن ک روی هر موضوع چند تصمیم مختلف و مسخره گرفتع میشع تا باز دوباره تشکیلش بدن ! ???
چرا انقدر تمایل به تشکیل شورا دارن ???
چرا وقتی یکسری از موضوعات از اول مشخص است،توجه نمیکنن?
همین ماجرای تاثیر معدل !.....چندبار جسله تشکیل دادن !
یا انتخابی شدن ک بجز قبلی ها ،معلوم نیست تا انتشار رسمی چند بار دیگه جلسه بزارن !!!...
آیا احیانا در شورا شامی،ناهاری ،چیزی میدن???
واقعا افسوس داره...........
این حجم از بی تدبیری و ضعف !.....
اینارو دارم میگم چون اونایی رو یادمون نره ک به خاطر همین اخرین مصوبشون،چقدر از نظام قدیم ها بودن ک رفتن کتاب های نظام جدید(ک طبق مصوبه اول!) خریده بودن رو فروختن تا با پولش و سختی کتاب های دست دوم نظام قدیم رو جور کنن !!!
چقدر از برنامه ریزی هایی ک با بی خردی سنجش وسطش پاردوکس خورد!!...
بنظرم تا در اون شورا شام و... میدن برای معدل 99 و... هم این بساط هست!...
خودشون میدونن ک تصمیم درست و عدالت محور تاثیر + هستا..اخرشم این تصمیم رو میگیرن !...
اما تشکیل  شوراااااا یچیز دیگس ! 
به هر حال...#اینجا_ایران_است!*

----------


## -Ali-

*..*

----------


## mohammad1397

> یه چیزیو یادتون باشه اگه این طرح لنگر راستکی باشه ابدا نمیصرفه برید نظام جدید
> چون طبق این طرح قراره هر درس تراز متفاوتی تو هر نظام بده
> و این با جدا تراز دادن و دونوع رتبه داشتن کاملا متفاوته
> تو اطلاعیه سنجش خودشونم زدن محاسبه تراز ازمون از طریق روش های اماری خواهد بود و با کاری که بقیه موسسه ها میکردن فرق داره
> اگه قرار باشه مثلا ۶۰ شیمی نظام قدیم با ۸۰ نظام جدید برابری کنه خوب اونوقت بهتره نظام قدیم کنکور بدید
> بشینید مباحث مشترک رو بخونید تا اعلام نتایج اگه لنگری چیزی انداختن (که احتمالا میندازن) به نظر من همون نظام قدیم بخونید
> اگرم نه خوب برید نظام جدید
> پ.ن؛من تاحالا از سبطی دروغ نشنیدم اولین نفریم بود که اومد گفت جلسه شورای سنجش کی تشکیل شده و دارن حق انتخابو هم میدن
> اون اولم نگفت که قراره تراز هر دو نظام جدا محاسبه بشه که بهش میپرید گفت قراره طبق این روش های اماری هر درس تراز متفاوتی تو هر دو نظام بده
> ...


اره این لنگر درست باشه همه نگرانی ها برطرف میشه بزودی شفاف سازی میکنن معلوم میشه راست یا دروغ

----------


## arshaa

> اره این لنگر درست باشه همه نگرانی ها برطرف میشه بزودی شفاف سازی میکنن معلوم میشه راست یا دروغ


کرمم گرفته برم حضوری سازمان سنجش بپرسم اینو

----------


## -Ali-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط arshaa


یه چیزیو یادتون باشه اگه این طرح لنگر راستکی باشه ابدا نمیصرفه برید نظام جدید
چون طبق این طرح قراره هر درس تراز متفاوتی تو هر نظام بده
و این با جدا تراز دادن و دونوع رتبه داشتن کاملا متفاوته
تو اطلاعیه سنجش خودشونم زدن محاسبه تراز ازمون از طریق روش های اماری خواهد بود و با کاری که بقیه موسسه ها میکردن فرق داره
اگه قرار باشه مثلا ۶۰ شیمی نظام قدیم با ۸۰ نظام جدید برابری کنه خوب اونوقت بهتره نظام قدیم کنکور بدید
بشینید مباحث مشترک رو بخونید تا اعلام نتایج اگه لنگری چیزی انداختن (که احتمالا میندازن) به نظر من همون نظام قدیم بخونید
اگرم نه خوب برید نظام جدید
پ.ن؛من تاحالا از سبطی دروغ نشنیدم اولین نفریم بود که اومد گفت جلسه شورای سنجش کی تشکیل شده و دارن حق انتخابو هم میدن
اون اولم نگفت که قراره تراز هر دو نظام جدا محاسبه بشه که بهش میپرید گفت قراره طبق این روش های اماری هر درس تراز متفاوتی تو هر دو نظام بده
حالا خودتون میدونید
صبر صبر
اندکی سحر نزدیک است


*
*طرح لنگر دیگه چ صیغه ای هست ؟؟
همین خبر به حق انتخابی شدن کنکور هنوز تاید رسمی نشده!!!!
بعدشم مگه نظام جدید ها هویج هستن؟؟؟؟
نظم قدیم ها چ گلی زدن ک بخوان از این حق ها داشته باشن ؟؟؟
مطما باش همچین طرحی اصلا حقیقت نداره و میتونه صرفا یه جو روانی از سمت مافیای کنکوربرای ذخیره ی بیشتر افراد نظام قدیم پشت کنکور باشه !!!! 1% شک نکن!
*

----------


## DR._.ALI

> یعنی واقعا فکر کردی میان به یه گروه حق انتخاب میدن به یه گروه نمیدن ؟؟؟!!!!


بنظرم این امکان وجود داره که به کسایی که کنکور 98 اومدن شرکت کردن و کنکور دادن حق انتخاب ندن و فقط به کسایی حق انتخاب بدن که کنکور 98 شرکت نکردن و طبق مصوبه ی قبلی داشتن نظام جدید میخوندن 
البته منطقی ترش اینه که به همه حق انتخاب بدن

----------


## sina_hp

*فعلا که خبر اومده دادن حق انتخاب قطعی نیست*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1397


اره این لنگر درست باشه همه نگرانی ها برطرف میشه بزودی شفاف سازی میکنن معلوم میشه راست یا دروغ


حل ميشه اين لنگر هم ميره توی دریا نگران نباش کسی ضرر نمی کنه حاشیه برای نظام قدیم زیاد درست کردن ولی آخرش نظام قدیم و جدید فرقی نمی کنه 
پ.ن:به قول دوستان اندکی صبر سحر نزدیک هست 
#ما_نظام_قدیم_ها_هم_خدا_یی_دا  ریم*

----------


## SARA_J

> سارا خانوم تایپک منو ندیدی؟دوسدارم نظرتون بدونم من نظام قدیم بودم دوبار کنکور دادم زیستم خوب بود اما میخوام کنکور نظام جدید بدم زیر1500منطقه سه بشم مشکلی با منابع یا مشکل مالی ندارم بنظرتون کار درستی میکنم؟


سلام خدمت شمانه ندیدم شرمنده.
خب اگرتصمیمیتون برنظام جدیده دیگه حداکثرده روزدیگه بعدازاعلام رسمی ان شاءالله! بایدمنابع روتهیه کرده باشید ووقت روازدست ندیدببینید من واسه دوست عزیزبالاتر تفاوت کتاباروگفتم خودتونم میتونیدpdfکتابهارودانلودکن  د واز نزدیک ببینید من نمیتونم به شمابگم جدیدشرکت کن یاقدیم شما خودتون بایدتصمیم بگیرید ووقتی تصمیم گرفتین دیگه وسط راه نبایدوسوسه بشیدکه ای کاش قدیم میخوندم یاای کاش جدیدمیخوندم! ازنظرخودمن نظام جدیدبهتره وبه تسلط رسیدن روی کتابهاشون به مراتب راحتتره
موفق باشید

----------


## SARA_J

> من شندیم نوسان حرکت دینامیک پیش دو کلا کمتر شده؟


بله یه خورده سبکترشده...امامن واسه تسلط توحرکت جدیدتاحالابازم400تاتست زدم اما یع کم سبکترشده درکل

----------


## SARA_J

> ممنون یه سوال دیگه داشتم شما از ابان خوندید به نظر خودتون برای کنکور 98اماده بودید؟میخوام بدونم با 1سال صرف وقت و انرزی میشه تو نظام جدید موفق بود؟تو این مدت نشد که به خاطر جدید بودن مطالب دلتون بخواد همون قدیم میخونید؟


بله من فیزیک وریاضی نظام جدید وعمومی ها روخب کامل خونده ام وکنکورشونوکه زدم میانگین 70زدم . داشتم ازفردوین شیمی وزیستم میخوندم که سنجش بااون اطلاعیه اش اعصابم بهم ریخت راستش چندوقت خوب نخوندم ولی اره چیزایی که خونده بودم روتونستم به راحتی جواب بدم

----------


## امیدمحبی

> بله من فیزیک وریاضی نظام جدید وعمومی ها روخب کامل خونده ام وکنکورشونوکه زدم میانگین 70زدم . داشتم ازفردوین شیمی وزیستم میخوندم که سنجش بااون اطلاعیه اش اعصابم بهم ریخت راستش چندوقت خوب نخوندم ولی اره چیزایی که خونده بودم روتونستم به راحتی جواب بدم


سقوط ازاد اینا حذف شده تو حرکت؟

----------


## mehrab98

> *فعلا که خبر اومده دادن حق انتخاب قطعی نیست*


خب حالا چرا تو خوشحالی؟ مگه چیزی از تو کم میشه؟؟؟

----------


## bbehzad

من یه بار گفتم به سنجش فشار بیارید 30 درصد سهمیه رو بده به نظام قدیما همه گفتن نظام قدیم ضرر میکنه.الانم میگم سال بعد اینکاروکنن بهتره.

----------


## Stanley_Kubrick

یعنی چی 
منظورت از خبر چیه؟
یعنی امتحانات سال دیگه هم تاثیری در کنکور ندارن

----------


## Mariyana

> بله من فیزیک وریاضی نظام جدید وعمومی ها روخب کامل خونده ام وکنکورشونوکه زدم میانگین 70زدم . داشتم ازفردوین شیمی وزیستم میخوندم که سنجش بااون اطلاعیه اش اعصابم بهم ریخت راستش چندوقت خوب نخوندم ولی اره چیزایی که خونده بودم روتونستم به راحتی جواب بدم


میشه لطفا بگید از کتب نظام قدیم کدومش قابل استفاده است برای نظام جدید؟تو ریاضی و فیزیک خصوصا که مطالعه داشتید و همینطور عمومی ها ممنون

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> من یه بار گفتم به سنجش فشار بیارید 30 درصد سهمیه رو بده به نظام قدیما همه گفتن نظام قدیم ضرر میکنه.الانم میگم سال بعد اینکاروکنن بهتره.


چرا 30درصد؟کم نیست؟؟!

----------


## Juliette

> من یه بار گفتم به سنجش فشار بیارید 30 درصد سهمیه رو بده به نظام قدیما همه گفتن نظام قدیم ضرر میکنه.الانم میگم سال بعد اینکاروکنن بهتره.


سلام
این از اون حرفا بودا.
سر آزمون نظام قدیم یک پیک  نجسی  هم بدن و مراسم بالماسکه هم برگزار شود .نظر شما چیپست؟!

----------


## Lullaby

این تاپیک پرِ از نظرات غیرتخصصی و بچگانه و صرفا براساس هیجاناتِ درونی!!!

----------


## SARA_J

> سقوط ازاد اینا حذف شده تو حرکت؟


سقوط ازادرومن کامل خوندم . وتو چندتاازازمونای کانون که چندوقت پیشا بررسی میکردم سوال داده بودن ولی بله توی کتاب درسی چیزی درموردش مطرح نشده وتوی کنکورم چیزی ازش سوال نیومد 
درکل من پایه ریاضی وفیزیکم تودبیرستان قوی بودش و همه رویادمه وتونظام جدیدم همه به دردمیخورن

----------


## SARA_J

> میشه لطفا بگید از کتب نظام قدیم کدومش قابل استفاده است برای نظام جدید؟تو ریاضی و فیزیک خصوصا که مطالعه داشتید و همینطور عمومی ها ممنون


کتاب اگه واسه ریاضی وفیزیک داری نگه دار. اگه خط ویژه مسائل شیمیم داری اونم نگه داریالقمه گرامرزبان و کتاب مبحثی ارایه ادبی

----------


## امیدمحبی

> کتاب اگه واسه ریاضی وفیزیک داری نگه دار. اگه خط ویژه مسائل شیمیم داری اونم نگه داریالقمه گرامرزبان و کتاب مبحثی ارایه ادبی


 زیست شیمی منابعتون چی هستش

----------


## SARA_J

> زیست شیمی منابعتون چی هستش


زیست ازگاج نقره ای نوشته حمیدرضا زارع استفاده کردم برای کنکور99میخوادایکیوجامع روچاپ کنه اگرچاپ شداونوبگیر .
شیمی نشرالگودهم یازدهم دوازدهم البته من شیمیم ضعیف بودش ولی به نظرم کتاب خوبیه

----------


## امیدمحبی

> زیست ازگاج نقره ای نوشته حمیدرضا زارع استفاده کردم برای کنکور99میخوادایکیوجامع روچاپ کنه اگرچاپ شداونوبگیر .
> شیمی نشرالگودهم یازدهم دوازدهم البته من شیمیم ضعیف بودش ولی به نظرم کتاب خوبیه


الان شیمیت پیشرفت کرده؟

----------


## arshaa

یه چیز باحال من امروز هزینه دقیق منابع نظام جدید فقط تو دروس اختصاصی با تخفیف برا کنکور ۹۹ رو در اوردم شد
۱/۱۰۰
این ففط اختصاصیه
خدایا میبینی دیگه اینجاش دیگه ربطی به ما نداره ما داریم زور میزنیم

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> یه چیز باحال من امروز هزینه دقیق منابع نظام جدید فقط تو دروس اختصاصی با تخفیف برا کنکور ۹۹ رو در اوردم شد
> ۱/۱۰۰
> این ففط اختصاصیه
> خدایا میبینی دیگه اینجاش دیگه ربطی به ما نداره ما داریم زور میزنیم


فقط کتابهای مبحثی رو حساب کردی؟کتاب جمع بندی و دوردنیا و... حساب نشده؟برای هر درس یه منبع بوده؟

----------


## Baloot

> زیست ازگاج نقره ای نوشته حمیدرضا زارع استفاده کردم برای کنکور99میخوادایکیوجامع روچاپ کنه اگرچاپ شداونوبگیر .
> شیمی نشرالگودهم یازدهم دوازدهم البته من شیمیم ضعیف بودش ولی به نظرم کتاب خوبیه


برای ریاضی و فیزیک هر دو تاش گاج کامل خوبه ؟ در حد همین درصد 70

----------


## arshaa

> فقط کتابهای مبحثی رو حساب کردی؟کتاب جمع بندی و دوردنیا و... حساب نشده؟برای هر درس یه منبع بوده؟


بیین این بوده
ریاضی جامع خیلی سبز
شیمی پایه و دوازدهم خیلی سبز
زیست پایه و دوازدهم خیلی سبز
فیزیک میکرو گاج
اینا شده با تخفیف ۱/۱۰۰
حالا تو هزینه ۱/۵ تومنی ازمون قلمچی
هزینه کتابای عمومی و جمع بندی و ازمون و هزینه لوازم التحریر رو بزن کنارش
تا ۴ تومن میره بالا

----------


## Vahid Bm

> بیین این بوده
> ریاضی جامع خیلی سبز
> شیمی پایه و دوازدهم خیلی سبز
> زیست پایه و دوازدهم خیلی سبز
> فیزیک میکرو گاج
> اینا شده با تخفیف ۱/۱۰۰
> حالا تو هزینه ۱/۵ تومنی ازمون قلمچی
> هزینه کتابای عمومی و جمع بندی و ازمون و هزینه لوازم التحریر رو بزن کنارش
> تا ۴ تومن میره بالا


*
سلام
شما میخواین کنکور نظام جدید بدین برای سال اینده ؟*

----------


## amureza

من از لرنیتو‌استفاده کردم بجای کتاب کاملا هم راضی بودم

----------


## SARA_J

> برای ریاضی و فیزیک هر دو تاش گاج کامل خوبه ؟ در حد همین درصد 70


نه واسه فیزیک گاج نقره ای خوبه اما واسه ریاضی خیلی سبز وتخته سیاه نظام جدیدروتوصیه میکنم

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> بیین این بوده
> ریاضی جامع خیلی سبز
> شیمی پایه و دوازدهم خیلی سبز
> زیست پایه و دوازدهم خیلی سبز
> فیزیک میکرو گاج
> اینا شده با تخفیف ۱/۱۰۰
> حالا تو هزینه ۱/۵ تومنی ازمون قلمچی
> هزینه کتابای عمومی و جمع بندی و ازمون و هزینه لوازم التحریر رو بزن کنارش
> تا ۴ تومن میره بالا


دچار بلاتکلیفی شدیم این چندسال اخیر حواشی علاوه گرفتن زمان ارامشو گرفته از داوطلبا

----------


## SARA_J

> من از لرنیتو‌استفاده کردم بجای کتاب کاملا هم راضی بودم


این دیگه چیه؟؟؟!

----------


## Baloot

> نه واسه فیزیک گاج نقره ای خوبه اما واسه ریاضی خیلی سبز وتخته سیاه نظام جدیدروتوصیه میکنم


مشکل گاج چیه 
من یه کتابی میخوام که از مرتبه ساده به سخت رام بندازه تخته سیاه واقعا مناسبه؟
برای زیست چکار کنم ؟ من تو زیست میکرو طلایی رو خوب دیدم چون تستاش از خط به خط کتاب درسی شروع میشد  ولی چاب برای کنکور 99 اش هنوز نیومده

----------


## arshaa

> *هزینه ها سنگینِ -_-
> اگر حقِ انتخاب به صورت رسمی اعلام بشه
> مجبور میشم کلِّ پس اندازم رو برای خرید کتاب استفاده کنم :  ! : |*


دمت گرم چه پس انداز سنگینی داری
من یه تومن پول دارم یک سوم پول منابعم نمیشه

----------


## arshaa

> *
> سلام
> شما میخواین کنکور نظام جدید بدین برای سال اینده ؟*


امیدوارم طوری نشه که بخوام جدید بدم من منابع نظام قدیمم فوق العاده کامله

----------


## Vahid Bm

> امیدوارم طوری نشه که بخوام جدید بدم من منابع نظام قدیمم فوق العاده کامله


ینی امیدواری ک حق انتخاب ندن ؟ 
یا چی؟

----------


## SARA_J

> مشکل گاج چیه 
> من یه کتابی میخوام که از مرتبه ساده به سخت رام بندازه تخته سیاه واقعا مناسبه؟
> برای زیست چکار کنم ؟ من تو زیست میکرو طلایی رو خوب دیدم چون تستاش از خط به خط کتاب درسی شروع میشد  ولی چاب برای کنکور 99 اش هنوز نیومده


اره تخته سیاه خوبه میتونی اول پی دی افشوببینی

----------


## arshaa

> ینی امیدواری ک حق انتخاب ندن ؟ 
> یا چی؟


امیدوارم تراز بندیشون مثه ادم باشه و رتبه ها دگرگون نشه

----------


## RezaJJ

استارتر محترم لطفا اسکرین شات اون دایرکت اینستاگرامیرو بذار ببینیم چی گفته ساداتی نژاد

همه جا فقط نوشتن فلانی تو دایرکت گفته فلان

----------


## امیدمحبی

دوستان صد درصد حق انتخاب داده خواهد شد

----------


## Vahid Bm

> امیدوارم تراز بندیشون مثه ادم باشه و رتبه ها دگرگون نشه


*
خب پس ینی فکر میکنی کتاب های اون ها راحت تر ه و سال بعد درصد های بهتری میزنی درسته ؟*

----------


## Mr.Hin

سوال اول دینی نظام جدید ریاضی رو داشتم می خوندم بدون اینکه به کتاب نیاز باشه رجوع کنی جوابش مشخص بود. احتمال بالای 90 درصد باید این سوال رو درست جواب داده باشن بچه ها :Yahoo (76):  ببینید :

----------


## امیدمحبی

> سوال اول دینی نظام جدید ریاضی رو داشتم می خوندم بدون اینکه به کتاب نیاز باشه رجوع کنی جوابش مشخص بود. احتمال بالای 90 درصد باید این سوال رو درست جواب داده باشن بچه ها ببینید :


 امروز باخودم میگفتم خدا کنه سال بعدی سخت ترازاین سوال بدن براشون ک فک کنم نهایتش عین سال 96 یا 95 نظام قثدیم تست بدن برای زیست وسایر دروس

----------


## arshaa

> امروز باخودم میگفتم خدا کنه سال بعدی سخت ترازاین سوال بدن براشون ک فک کنم نهایتش عین سال 96 یا 95 نظام قثدیم تست بدن برای زیست وسایر دروس


اینقدر شیرین دل نبندید اگه قرار باشه همه چیز انقدر اسون باشه اینقدر گرگ و خرخون تو کنکور زیاده که همه میان همه درسارو ۹۰ میزنن نتایج میاد میبینن همه چیز اونقدارم شیرین نیست

----------


## RezaJJ

> دوستان صد درصد حق انتخاب داده خواهد شد


منبع :Yahoo (106):

----------


## امیدمحبی

> اینقدر شیرین دل نبندید اگه قرار باشه همه چیز انقدر اسون باشه اینقدر گرگ و خرخون تو کنکور زیاده که همه میان همه درسارو ۹۰ میزنن نتایج میاد میبینن همه چیز اونقدارم شیرین نیست


من نگفتم همه صد میزنن الان همه پی بازین  اینور اونور گفتم اسون شده دل نبنبدم چرا دوسدارید خودتون اروم کنید برو ببین خیلی اسون شده...واسه کسی ک بخون باشه اسونه راه هموار تر از نظام قدیمه./

----------


## امیدمحبی

وقتی تو ریاضی مقاطع نداری وقتی حرکت شناسی  سقوط ازا د ی حالت بیشتر نداره وقتی کاربرد مشتق سبک شده وقتی تو زیست مسعله ژنتیکژنتیک جمیعت نداری  بعد ی سری میکن دل نبنیدید  شما درس خون باشی بری ی نگاه بندازی متوجه میشی چقدر فرق کرده تو همون زیست گیاهی متوجه میشی

----------


## امیدمحبی

> منبع


10روز صبر کن نشد بیا فحشم بده

----------


## -Ali-

*دوستان یه سوال!
من خودم نظام قدیمم 
داداشم یه سال کوچیک تر و نظام جدید!!!
من یه سال پشت کنکور بودم و به همین خاطر هردومود سال 98 کنکور دادیم در نظام های متفاوت!
اگه انتخابی شدن کنکور حقیقت داشته باشه ! باتوجه به این که شنیدم یسری تغییرات در سطح نظام جدید هم رخ داده!!!الان میخوام بدونم از منابع داداشم برای کنکور 99 استفاده کنم مشکلی نیست ؟؟؟





*

----------


## Mr.Hin

> *دوستان یه سوال!
> من خودم نظام قدیمم 
> داداشم یه سال کوچیک تر و نظام جدید!!!
> من یه سال پشت کنکور بودم و به همین خاطر هردومود سال 98 کنکور دادیم در نظام های متفاوت!
> اگه انتخابی شدن کنکور حقیقت داشته باشه ! باتوجه به این که شنیدم یسری تغییرات در سطح نظام جدید هم رخ داده!!!الان میخوام بدونم از منابع داداشم برای کنکور 99 استفاده کنم مشکلی نیست ؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


زیست و دینی و کمی هم ادبیات تغییر داشته و بهتره منبع جدید بگیری باقی اوکی هست

----------


## Juliette

همینکه کاربر saj8jad بالاخره به درسخوندن مشغول شد
خودش برای پرسنل سازمان سنجش خیلی ارزش دارد
ارزش معادل هفتاد سال زیارت حج!

----------


## saj8jad

> همینکه کاربر saj8jad بالاخره به درسخوندن مشغول شد
> خودش برای پرسنل سازمان سنجش خیلی ارزش دارد
> ارزش معادل هفتاد سال زیارت حج!


از درس خوندن من (حداقل برای کنکور) خیلی وقته گذشته حتی بیشتر از اون چیزی هم که نیاز بوده خوندم! حالا درس های دانشگاه به کنار کلا!  :Yahoo (76): 

پ.ن : قدر زر زرگر داند، قدر گوهر گوهری!  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mr.Hin

> از درس خوندن من (حداقل برای کنکور) خیلی وقته گذشته حتی بیشتر از اون چیزی هم که نیاز بوده خوندم! حالا درس های دانشگاه به کنار کلا! 
> 
> پ.ن : قدر زر زرگر داند، قدر گوهر گوهری!


اقا سجاد این قضیه حق انتخاب هنوز اعلام رسمی نشده که... خیالمون راحت باشه دیگه؟ :Yahoo (76):

----------


## saj8jad

> اقا سجاد این قضیه حق انتخاب هنوز اعلام رسمی نشده که... خیالمون راحت باشه دیگه؟


درود
در خبرگزاری ها خودتون جستجو کنید ببینید آخرین اخبار رسمی اعلام شده به چه ترتیب هستش

----------


## Mr.Hin

> درود
> در خبرگزاری ها خودتون جستجو کنید ببینید آخرین اخبار رسمی اعلام شده به چه ترتیب هستش


هیچ خبر رسمی من که ندیدم در خبرگزاری ها حتی متاسفانه خبر غیر رسمی هم هنوز ندیدم. اگر جایی لینکی دیدید لطفا قرار بدید.
سپاس

----------


## saj8jad

> هیچ خبر رسمی من که ندیدم در خبرگزاری ها حتی متاسفانه خبر غیر رسمی هم هنوز ندیدم. اگر جایی لینکی دیدید لطفا قرار بدید.
> سپاس



تا فردا عصر منتظر باشید تا رسما خبرش منتشر بشه
در ضمن سایت سنجش رو هم چک کنین

----------


## Juliette

> از درس خوندن من (حداقل برای کنکور) خیلی وقته گذشته حتی بیشتر از اون چیزی هم که نیاز بوده خوندم! حالا درس های دانشگاه به کنار کلا! 
> 
> پ.ن : قدر زر زرگر داند، قدر گوهر گوهری!


استنباطی که میشود 
اینه که از فارغ التحصیلان کارشناسی یا ارشده در پی پزشکی باشید.
یا از مافیای کنکور!
چون هیچ گربه ایی محض رضای خدا موش نمیگیرد
ولی دادن حق انتخاب تا اینجای کار قانع کننده بوده
+
در هر دو حالت هم یکسال عافیت نصیب سازمان سنجش شد(احتمالا)
الحمدلله

----------


## Zahra77

*خب الان به نفع نظام قدیمه که جدید بده؟  
کسی نمیدونه کنکور99 تاثیر معدل مثبته یا نه؟ 
ممنون  


پ.ن:

خدایا من از قانون جذب اینا همه استفاده کردم چرا باید رو این مورد بگیره
هی میگفتم یه روز  ژولیته و سجاد بحثشون میشه 
اون روز سر چیه بحث 
مطمئن بودم اینجوری میشه 
#ایمان_به_خود*  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## mohammad1397

به نظام جدیدا هم حق انتخاب دادن  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## roxsana

ممنون آقا سجاد به خاطر پیگیری هاتون میشه برای تاثیر معدل زود تر اقدام کنین که تکلیف بچه ها مشخص بش که ترمیم تو شهریور بریم یا نه ...

----------


## B3hism

بالاخره تصویب شد

----------


## Mr.Hin

*فوری و مهم :
*
رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور گفت: داوطلبان کنکور سال ۹۹ درخواست داشتند که بتوانند نظام آموزشی خود را برای امتحان انتخاب کنند که این حق به داوطلبان داده شد.
 :Yahoo (76): 

برویم دیگر بخوانیم راحت : دی 

جالبه نظام جدیدا هم می تونن نظام قدیم امتحان بدن  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## arshaa

خب خداروشکر ببینیم بهانه بعدیتون برای قبول نشدن چیه!
ماهم که پول نظام جدید نداریم همون نظام خودمون میمونیم ضررم نمیکنیم

----------


## shayandrama

خب دیگه نظام جدیدا که جدید میدند قدیما هم که جدید میدند پس سال دیگه همچین بی عدالتی میشه در حق نظام قدیم که از امسال هم بدتر میشه چون دیگه اینجوری سنجش میبینه همه سمته نظام جدیدن پس عمرا دیگه به نظام قدیم محل بزاره. بجای اینکه خواستار عدالت توی هر دو نظام باشین دل خوش کردید به حق انتخاب. یعنی حاظرید چیزایی رو بخونید که تا حالا نخوندید ولی نمیخواید همون کنکور خودتون بدید راحت ولی با عدالت. اون نظام قدیمیایی هم که سال دیگه میخوان کنکور جدید بدن همونایی که ۲ سال نتونستن از پس درس های خودشون توی کنکور بر بیاند بعد میخوان تو یک سال با کتب نظام جدید و کلمات ناآشناش یهویی پزشک بشن! تازه بماند که این همه پول کتاب بعضیا دادن حالا هم دیگه خریدار نداره تازه باید کتابای نظام جدید رو دوباره بخرند و و و هزارو یه درد سر دیگه!!

----------


## saj8jad

> ممنون آقا سجاد به خاطر پیگیری هاتون میشه برای تاثیر معدل زود تر اقدام کنین که تکلیف بچه ها مشخص بش که ترمیم تو شهریور بریم یا نه ...


خواهش میکنم
تاثیر مثبت رو خودتون پیگر باشید
تا همین جاش هم کم بدوبیراه و تیکه و متلک به من نگفتن

----------


## Mr.Hin

> خواهش میکنم
> تاثیر مثبت رو خودتون پیگر باشید
> تا همین جاش هم کم بدوبیراه و تیکه و متلک به من نگفتن


پیگیری و اطلاع رسانی های شما در حد خبرگزاری های ایرانه بلکه جلوتر  :Yahoo (76): 
انصافا دمتون گرم .... سازمان سنجش بدونه میاد دنبالتون واسه استخدام :Yahoo (76):

----------


## sinnna

سایت کانون هم اطلاعیه حق انتخاب را زده

----------


## roxsana

> خواهش میکنم
> تاثیر مثبت رو خودتون پیگر باشید
> تا همین جاش هم کم بدوبیراه و تیکه و متلک به من نگفتن


واقعا کای که شما کردین برای بچه های نظام قدیم خیلی مفید بود و خب همشون مدیونتون هستن 
واقعا جا نداره یه لطفی به بچه های نظام جدید برای تاثیر معدل بکنین ؟ اخه ما ها که زیاد با این شیوه و کار های مجلس آشنا نیستیم و تازه وارد کنکور شدیم فکر نمیکنم بتونیم زیاد راهی به جایی ببریم شما بالاخره با این راه آشنایی دارین اگه فرصت داشتین ممنون میشیم کمک کنین بالاخره همه میدونن تاثیر معدل خیلی مهم تر از حق انتخاب هست  ،   حق انتخاب رو یه عده ای از بچه های نظام قدیم خواستارش بودن اما تاثیر معدل مثبت رو همه فکر میکنم خواستارش باشن ...
بازم از همه زحماتتون تشکر میکنم

----------

